# (Spoilers) Julep July 2014



## autopilot (Jun 8, 2014)

So... As I'm sitting here waiting for my June Maven box, what's everyone hoping to see in July? And have you switched to customized boxes?


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 8, 2014)

I would really love to see a holographic polish, a bright pink stardust or a Kermit green glitter. I'm sure none of those will happen, so I'll be happy with some nice summer neons or pastels.

I recently resubscribed so I'm giving them this month to really impress me with the customized boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2014)

If I remember correctly July is their anniversary month so I am hoping for a good box.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

Based on the past July boxes, we will probably see one glitter for both Canada and the US (last year's Fireworks) or two different glitters (one just red-and-white, one red-white-and-blue) for the two separate Independence Days (2102:  O Canada and America the Beautiful), and it seems like it has been a bonus item that everyone gets (the Canada/US ones were sent out based on which country you are in, but you could add the other one on if you wanted).  I can't decide whether I'm hoping for one or two glitters.  I'll probably skip, though, unless they have a focus on non-creams again because I am *not* a cream person.  Foils, duochromes, and metallics?  I want them all.  Creams?  *So* boring.

(And their anniversary is in July, but that means the August boxes selected in July.)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 8, 2014)

Since there were NO creams or jellies last month, I'd expect at least a couple this time. 

If they're still trying to unload bottles of America, they might put one in every box. Or maybe just the next mystery box.


----------



## autopilot (Jun 10, 2014)

I want a bright, turquoise blue crème. (Like neon.)

Other than I have no idea.


----------



## Jwhackers (Jun 10, 2014)

I am hoping for something besides red white and blue glitter. lol.


----------



## DRae (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting excited.  I wasn't very moved with June's box so hopefully July will be better.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just subscribed over Memorial Day weekend so I missed the May window.  So, my next window will open on June 24?  I'm just really unclear on how this all works and their site doesn't make sense to me.  Will I be charged only if I take a box, and do I have the option to skip?


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 12, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I just subscribed over Memorial Day weekend so I missed the May window.  So, my next window will open on June 24?  I'm just really unclear on how this all works and their site doesn't make sense to me.  Will I be charged only if I take a box, and do I have the option to skip?


Welcome! The window will open on June 20th and stay open until 11:59 pm (Seattle time) on the 24th. Since you subscribed after December 2013 you will not be able to skip every month but will earn a skip every 6 months (giving you 2 each year). Some people have had luck calling Julep and asking to skip a month though so you may want to try that if you don't like the choices for a particular month. 

Julep now has tiers with various prices and customization so I don't know what the new default pricing is--the old default was $19.99 but they may move new members to the customizable tier which is $24.99. 

You also earn Jules each month for taking a box that you can use to pay for a box in the future after you have earned a certain amount. The $19.99 boxes get 300 jules and the box costs 2000 jules (I'm not certain the amounts for the $24.99 box). 

Sorry I don't have answers to all your questions but I hope this is a start!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you for the help!  I'm actually not super impressed with the polishes I got for my free welcome box.  And, my sub is $24 from the looks of it.  I think I might have to cancel my subscription unfortunately, too expensive for what it is.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 12, 2014)

Between the maven box and the add ons and the secret store, I got a whole lotta polish in June  :blink: .   So I'll likely be skipping.  I did the customization plan, and loved it.  This was one of the few times I felt that I truly got my money's worth out of  a box, just because it had 3 things I really wanted in it.

I'm trying to think of what they could offer than would make me take the box....it would have to be a non-polish item that I really wanted.  Skincare or lotion, or a bath product would be a nice change up from Julep.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a feeling that the product this month will be lip related (most likely lipstick) since they have been talking about it a lot on facebook, etc...although they could be gauging interest for future products.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

I will be down for any non-nail related beauty products. I have all the nail stuff I could possibly need.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have SO many polishes so they will have to come out with some awesome, unique colors this month. I have two Julep accounts so I'll probably skip one at least, especially after the damage I just did in the sale...whoops!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Neon glitters please!! Assuming they don't cancel the $16/3 month deal I did then I have to take my box since I have no skip privileges so I hope there's something good. I'm also hoping for the washed out neon looking colors that are trendy right now. 

I'm still betting on mascara to appear any month now.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Neon glitters please!! Assuming they don't cancel the $16/3 month deal I did then I have to take my box since I have no skip privileges so I hope there's something good. I'm also hoping for the washed out neon looking colors that are trendy right now.
> 
> I'm still betting on mascara to appear any month now.


My dream summer collection would be a washed out neon collection - I'd for sure upgrade!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

I just hope it's good! Now that I've sat out a month because of my May delay anger, I'm ready to spend all the jules I got for complaining on something good!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have enough jules for a free box, and since July is my birthday month I hope its a good one! I would love a really fun bright glitter- neon or just bright fun pink or even turquoise.

Mostly I just hope I like the colors.  I really wasnt a fan of the June colors- I would have totally gone for them in September, but not June.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have this thing for nudes with holo and or glitter - like cynthia but different/better - maybe like reese in a nude - (love cynthia - no hate there).  Zoya has a new sandy pixie that I keep staring at.  I'd love to see something like that from Julep plus a bunch of beachy, mermaidy colors - liked that idea from the boards last month. Or even sand and surf.  

 IDK - I think you are right that we will see cremes (not a problem as I like them too).  

The beach bag promo  that they have today is cute.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jun 16, 2014)

Just subbing since I can no longer find the follow button on the new mobile version.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jun 17, 2014)

JC327 said:


> If I remember correctly July is their anniversary month so I am hoping for a good box.


Nope! The anniversary month is August.



meaganola said:


> Based on the past July boxes, we will probably see one glitter for both Canada and the US (last year's Fireworks) or two different glitters (one just red-and-white, one red-white-and-blue) for the two separate Independence Days (2102:  O Canada and America the Beautiful), and it seems like it has been a bonus item that everyone gets (the Canada/US ones were sent out based on which country you are in, but you could add the other one on if you wanted).  I can't decide whether I'm hoping for one or two glitters.  I'll probably skip, though, unless they have a focus on non-creams again because I am *not* a cream person.  Foils, duochromes, and metallics?  I want them all.  Creams?  *So* boring.
> 
> (And their anniversary is in July, but that means the August boxes selected in July.)


That would be so nice if they made new polishes for the US &amp; Canada. Like what if they did different colored glitters in a cream base like indie polishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I swear I'll laugh my ass off if they give us all America The Beautiful again.



Shauna999 said:


> My dream summer collection would be a washed out neon collection - I'd for sure upgrade!


Washed out neon?!? What does that look like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jun 17, 2014)

For me I want more stardusts (bring on the textures baby). I swear I should be tired of em by now. I'm also kinda hoping to see some holos...I think Coretta, Reece, &amp; Tin Man are probably the only holos they ever made. But they're making a huge comeback right now (as if they ever left haha). Was really pleased with my June box. Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 17, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> For me I want more stardusts (bring on the textures baby). I swear I should be tired of em by now. I'm also kinda hoping to see some holos...*I think Coretta, Reece, &amp; Tin Man are probably the only holos they ever made.* But they're making a huge comeback right now (as if they ever left haha). Was really pleased with my June box. Can't wait for Friday!


There were also Rebel (silver holo) and Ginger (sand holo). I'm not sure how similar Tin Man is to Rebel. They aren't selling Rebel anymore.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 17, 2014)

One of my all-time favorite collections was last July - the California Coast Collection. It was an awesome mix of creams, shimmers, a cool topcoat and a sea salt finish. In particular, we got Adele, Blakely, Tracy and Angela which are 4 of the best colors I think Julep has ever done. Plus, the sea salt hair spray and the yummy beach tonic body oil came out then too. And didn't we even get some green tea oil blotting papers as the surprise gift that month?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 17, 2014)

Shoshanna, Yumi, and Evangeline are Julep holos that I have. Evangeline is one of my fave Juleps ever. It's kind of matte. I'd love more of those, and more Stardusts.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 17, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Shoshanna, Yumi, and Evangeline are Julep holos that I have. Evangeline is one of my fave Juleps ever. It's kind of matte. I'd love more of those, and more Stardusts.


I love the finish on Evageline and Rebel but I could never keep them on my nails. Chip city.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd love for Julep to keep going with the textured polishes and make something than the sea salt/stardust finishes (I'm super fond of the silk finishes despite my dislike of the colors and I'm eyeing the other special effect polishes something fierce), but I'd like them to improve the formula first. I could wear OPI's liquid sand polishes for a week with minimal tip wear, but Julep's stardusts from February plus Tracy all chipped within three days when I wore them. I wore Jennine about two weeks ago and put top coat on some nails but not others to see what happened. The ones with no top coat chipped badly, of course. :\

In general, I'm not sure what I want to see them come up with. The three months of brights are still so recent and they just went darker for June, so who knows what they'll go with for July?

Also, looooooove Julep's holographics. I think Joelle was one of the first polishes I paid full price for and it was so worth it. Gorgeoussssssss. Thank goodness I ordered Rebel during the Red Marker sale since they just stopped selling it!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 17, 2014)

I did end up just cancelling my Maven account before I even got my first box. I'm really not interested in their non-polish items and I've gotten to use the polish a few times since I got a welcome box last month...just not impressed, especially for the price     I'm also annoyed with the almost-daily emails and Facebook spam to buy their products. 

However I will continue to live vicariously through this thread, stalking for colors I hope I can get on sale eventually!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 18, 2014)

I looove the sea salt spray.  Julep's is probably my favorite that I've tried so far- I like it better than toni &amp; guy and marc anthony.  So I wouldnt be sad if they sent that out again.

I love Julep but admittedly the quality is so hit or miss for me in terms of how long it lasts. Like Kam? Lasted over a week with barely any chipping.  Other colors? Chip chip chip, sometimes within a day of them being painted, no matter what kind of base/top coats I use.


----------



## magictodo (Jun 18, 2014)

AMaas said:


> One of my all-time favorite collections was last July - the California Coast Collection. It was an awesome mix of creams, shimmers, a cool topcoat and a sea salt finish. In particular, we got Adele, Blakely, Tracy and Angela which are 4 of the best colors I think Julep has ever done. Plus, the sea salt hair spray and the yummy beach tonic body oil came out then too. And didn't we even get some green tea oil blotting papers as the surprise gift that month?


I have Adele and have absolutely no idea how to wear it. Do you use it as a top coat? If so, what colors do you use underneath?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 18, 2014)

magictodo said:


> I have Adele and have absolutely no idea how to wear it. Do you use it as a top coat? If so, what colors do you use underneath?


I use it on its own a lot, but you can also use it as a top coat over pretty much anything.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 18, 2014)

Agreed on Adele. I think it looks great over Angela, Faye, Karen, Joanna and Alaina from

the California collection. Or a cream color.


----------



## magictodo (Jun 18, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I use it on its own a lot, but you can also use it as a top coat over pretty much anything.





AMaas said:


> Agreed on Adele. I think it looks great over Angela, Faye, Karen, Joanna and Alaina from
> 
> the California collection. Or a cream color.


Thanks guys. I think it's the greenish tint of Adele that's thrown me off in trying to pair it.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 18, 2014)

magictodo said:


> I have Adele and have absolutely no idea how to wear it. Do you use it as a top coat? If so, what colors do you use underneath?


I love it over Char.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jun 18, 2014)

AMaas said:


> One of my all-time favorite collections was last July - the California Coast Collection. It was an awesome mix of creams, shimmers, a cool topcoat and a sea salt finish. In particular, we got Adele, Blakely, Tracy and Angela which are 4 of the best colors I think Julep has ever done. Plus, the sea salt hair spray and the yummy beach tonic body oil came out then too. And didn't we even get some green tea oil blotting papers as the surprise gift that month?


I agree - I think this was the best collection thus far. I did the full upgrade and loved every single thing in that box.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 18, 2014)

I skipped last July but over the past year of mystery boxes and sales I've acquired every polish and product from that collection. EXCEPT for Fireworks. Which I still kind of want.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 18, 2014)

What are we counting as holos? Cynthia is also a holo (if we're coungtin Reece), and I would say probably has a strong holo finnish than Ginger :3


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 18, 2014)

I skipped last July, not really my kind of colors.  I wouldn't mind some more textured finishes though, but personally I would wish that they would be bright colors.  I'm just really antsy to see what's in store this month!!! I keep checking the blog but nothing yet.  Hopefully tonight they do a FB spoiler post with one of the profiles.


----------



## autopilot (Jun 19, 2014)

I just got my June box yesterday!!!

Luckily, I love the colours I picked so for now I'm happy with the customization.

Sneak peek today, I suppose?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Spoiler is on the blog! I'm excited!

http://www.julep.com/blog/bare-body-milk/


----------



## autopilot (Jun 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Spoiler is on the blog! I'm excited!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/blog/bare-body-milk/


Ooh nice, I'll give that a whirl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 19, 2014)

This is showing in my account:

Your Box: _July It Girl Box_
_Includes:_
 


Linden
Braiden
Dawn

I've never had a box from them before, it's too soon for that to be correct, right? I just ordered the free box with the nautical theme last week and had planned on cancelling.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Spoiler is on the blog! I'm excited!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/blog/bare-body-milk/


I'm so excited for this! I love the Beach Tonic fragrance. Hopefully this will be more hydrating.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mine says the mint condition pedi cream and body milk is in modern beauty!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Cwt is Vicki, Kelsey and the body milk.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 19, 2014)

Bombshell:

Lissa

Beverly

Body Milk

Feel like there was already a Lissa...does that ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 19, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Bombshell:
> 
> Lissa
> 
> ...


There was a Lisa...I don't remember a Lissa.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow this spoiler is super exciting for me as I always deal with dry skin, even in the summer.  I have really loved most of Julep's beauty products; as this point, I think it keeps me more interested than the polishes do!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Mine says the mint condition pedi cream and body milk is in modern beauty!! Awesome!!!!


I may need to get this!


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about this month's product--I'm glad they are offering something besides makeup or repeats! Now I just hope the colors are unique and fun (although it looks like the Modern Beauty box is a good one this month!)


----------



## Hipster (Jun 19, 2014)

I LOVE the beach tonic fragrance (too bad the spray mechanism doesn't work very well...keeps jamming/sticking) so I'll be happy to get a lotion with the same smell!

Skipped June's box so here's hoping July's collection will be a stunner (my birthday month too! woo!).


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I'm pretty excited about this month's product--I'm glad they are offering something besides makeup or repeats! Now I just hope the colors are unique and fun (although it looks like the Modern Beauty box is a good one this month!)


Me too! Maybe we will see the sand &amp; sea/ocean theme we've been dreaming of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The products seem to fit with some kind of beachy theme.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Someone in Julep Swap was able to see all the colors in the app somehow.  Here they are!



Spoiler








Row 1- BG

Row 2 - BS

Row 3- CwT

Row 4- IG


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seems like they are keeping colors similar to previous months - maybe to get more people to switch to customized boxes.  I like Row 3 but its just a more muted shade of last month's duo of pink/orange.  The month before was more like hot pink/orange.  Sorry, I can never remember the names.


----------



## Jwhackers (Jun 19, 2014)

Not really crazy about anything here, which is good because I really can't afford my box this month anyway. I will most likely be skipping.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like they gave us



Lolo22 said:


> Someone in Julep Swap was able to see all the colors in the app somehow.  Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Myriam, Whitney, Libby, Gayle (Or Judi), Cassie, Harriet, something completely new, Annie, and Alma

Harriet is one of my faves, so I'm interested in Vicky, and either Lissa or Braiden (once I can get a better look at it).


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 19, 2014)

I guess I'll wait until they release swatches/better pictures of the colors but so far nothing is standing out as a "must have" for me. Braiden looks like it could be similar to either Rebel/Tin Man or a metallic like Missy.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 19, 2014)

I just saw more spoiler images in a different group. Braiden is a stardust. It doesn't look like one in the dollop, but the pictures of the whole bottle have a stardust sticker on the cap.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 19, 2014)

These are the photos shared in the facebook group.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh man.  I really like Braiden and Lissa.  Beverly looks like a dupe to at least one other color I have-  maybe Gayle?- so that box seems out for me.  I am CwT so I'm set to get vicki and kelsey. But I feel like I have colors that look like Kelsey too.

I may do CwT and add on Braiden and Lissa.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2014)

*sigh* It looks like everything but Braiden is a cream. Do not want. Oh, well. I have no business buying any new polish anyway.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 19, 2014)

Can't say as I'm too excited about any of those at first glance. I may end up going Modern Beauty for July!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'm definitely canceling. I don't like any of them.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sigh.. None of these is inspiring to me


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jun 19, 2014)

Wahh. Why only 1 stardust finish? Why all creams? Why are these colors so painfully bland?

I want to be excited for this collection, but not when every damn color is already a dupe for me. In my own style profile I feel like Braiden looks like Zoya London &amp; Dawn looks like NOPI Ladies In The Limelight. &amp; I've been wanting to purchase Zoya Ling for so long &amp; it looks DEAD ON like Linden. So idk, do I really want to gamble this month &amp; get 3 dupes? There's no use in picking another polish profile because none of the other colors stand out to me. &amp; that Body Milk looks *awesome*, but I had a pretty big B&amp;BW haul last Friday so I have no dire need for another lotion, &amp; I purchased Mint Condition awhile ago so I'm covered on that product for awhile. So MB's outta the question for me. This really is the 1st time I've been compelled to skip...


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like a bad month to be getting two boxes. I have that 3 month sub I got for $16 and I have enough jules to get a free box in my other account. I can't skip either one :/


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 19, 2014)

Almost all of the colors look to me like old colors:

Lorenzana=Winter

Tamara=a multitude of colors, including Myriam

Beverly=Trina

Lissa=Ani

Vicki=looks like nothing I have

Kelsey=Cassie

Linden=Annie

Dawn=close to Abbie, but maybe a bit more chartreuse

Braiden=slightly more gunmetal version of Joelle, Coretta, etc.

I'm going to buy Tamara for my bf's mom for her upcoming July birthday, but I think the rest I'm passing on except maybe Vicki. I'll probably do Modern Beauty or Core Classics depending on what's in them and add on the rest.


----------



## autopilot (Jun 19, 2014)

Colours are not wowing me. Modern Beauty is a definite maybe for me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

Definitely not excited by these colors, but the body milk looks enticing and I'd been wanting the pedi creme so it's definitely looking like I'll be applying some of my hoarded jules to the Modern Beauty box this month. I only joined in April so I don't have unlimited skips and I'm definitely not canceling (or "calling to cancel" and hoping they offer me a skip) while I have 6050 jules, so I don't really have much of a choice lol.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 19, 2014)

I was so excited about the body milk but the selections are meh.. I have Jules saved up but not sure if there worth spending on these colors. There's still hope for a bright sparkly add on- I want something that screams summer!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 19, 2014)

Hipster said:


> I LOVE the beach tonic fragrance (too bad the spray mechanism doesn't work very well...keeps jamming/sticking) so I'll be happy to get a lotion with the same smell!
> 
> Skipped June's box so here's hoping July's collection will be a stunner (my birthday month too! woo!).


I couldn't get my beach tonic to spray either so I bought a small travel spray bottle from Target and poured the beach tonic into the travel bottle, and it sprays perfectly.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 19, 2014)

Nothing is really standing out for me. I didn't even realize that it was the 20th. I'm interested in the lotion but I don't know if it's enough to get a box.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm the other way round .. I don't want the lotion. I don't like the smell of the beach tonic (way too strong) and I have far too many unopened lotions already.

(not that I need nail polish either, but .. that's different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

Braiden looks promising and I also like Lissa and maybe Tamara. Or maybe I should just skip?

I don't need another light ocean blue and worry a bit that Lissa might be more blue than turquoise .. so idk.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 19, 2014)

Not inspired. Easy skip at the moment.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm in enough of a snarly mood (I yelled at Verizon *a lot* tonight) that I'm seriously tempted to send an email to Julep saying FOR THE LOVE OF EXPANDING MY POLISH COLLECTION, STOP IT WITH THE SAFE COLORS AND CREAMS. Seriously, *one* non-cream? *So* glad I have my Rainbow Honey sub to look forward to. Even if those aren't colors I'll wear (*so* not a fan of pink nail polish, which was what they sent this month), at least they won't be *typical* or the same exact color they've done three times already under a new name.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jun 19, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Definitely not excited by these colors, but the body milk looks enticing and I'd been wanting the pedi creme so it's definitely looking like I'll be applying some of my hoarded jules to the Modern Beauty box this month. I only joined in April so I don't have unlimited skips and I'm definitely not canceling (or "calling to cancel" and hoping they offer me a skip) while I have 6050 jules, so I don't really have much of a choice lol.


Jesus how did you manage to get 6,050 Jules?! That's amazing!



meaganola said:


> I'm in enough of a snarly mood (I yelled at Verizon *a lot* tonight) that I'm seriously tempted to send an email to Julep saying FOR THE LOVE OF EXPANDING MY POLISH COLLECTION, STOP IT WITH THE SAFE COLORS AND CREAMS. Seriously, *one* non-cream? *So* glad I have my Rainbow Honey sub to look forward to. Even if those aren't colors I'll wear (*so* not a fan of pink nail polish, which was what they sent this month), at least they won't be *typical* or the same exact color they've done three times already under a new name.


Word. Can you tell me how Rainbow Honey works? Is it monthly, bi-monthly, or can you just buy 1 whenever you want to? &amp; is it always a mystery?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Word. Can you tell me how Rainbow Honey works? Is it monthly, bi-monthly, or can you just buy 1 whenever you want to? &amp; is it always a mystery?


You can sign up to get it as a monthly subscription (which is what I do) or order it (at any point in the month, unless it sells out) as a one-off mystery  bag (or if you order more than $65, you get it for free).  Once the bags go out to subscribers at the beginning of the month, then the one-off bags start going out. If you're a subscriber, the contents are a mystery until someone gets it and posts the contents.  The polish contents are the same between the subscription and the one-off bags, so a lot of people wait for the subscribers to post the contents before they decide whether to get a one-off bag, but the non-polish contents can vary (different flavors of lip balm, for example, or a scrub instead of a soap).  I think subscribers have received the same exact things in the same exact scents/flavors for the May and June bags, and the variations have come into play with the one-offs. 

And there are two size options:  Minis (5ml, I think) for $10 or Full-sized (15ml.  And the soaps/fragrance rollerballs have been bigger in the full-sized bags than the mini bags:  4ml vs 12ml for the fragrances, 14g vs 90g for the soaps) for $25.  The full-sized sub has free shipping (it's about $3 for the mini sub, and shipping for the one-off is a little higher).  Oh!  And the full-sized one might have an item or two that the mini doesn't, like a sugar scrub. 

Anyway.  There's more discussion (including the precise contents of the past few bags) over here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131373-rainbow-honey-mystery-box/


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Almost all of the colors look to me like old colors:
> 
> Lorenzana=Winter
> 
> ...


This is so true - I kept thinking that they are duping their own polishes.  Easy skip this month.    The moisturizer looks nice but I am sure they will have it for sale later.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 20, 2014)

Did anyone else notice the Jules for taking the box decreased?  Last month, I got 650 Jules (seems like it's been 750 in the past).


----------



## yunii (Jun 20, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Did anyone else notice the Jules for taking the box decreased? Last month, I got 650 Jules (seems like it's been 750 in the past).


The amount of Jules depends on the box. So I am guessing you ordered polish lover last month. In my experience, they so bonus jules sometimes as a promotion. For example, that had a double point for one of the month this year.

This is from julep site "You’ll get 100 Jules when you join Maven, 300 Jules each time you get a Maven Box, 350 for each My Maven Box, 550 for each Maven Luxe Box, 650 for each Polish Lover Upgrade, 1,000 for each Ultimate Upgrade, 200 Jules on your birthday, and 500 Jules during your anniversary month."


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like another easy skip for me. 

I have two fairly large orders coming today from the Red Marker Sale though, so I'll still have plenty of new polish to test out this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

I really don't think vikki looks anything like Harriet. I looked through my polishes and don't have anything quite the same as Vikki so I think I'll be adding her on to the Modern Beauty box. The rest of the colors I like but have close enough dupes for already. I know I'm in the minority but I like cremes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a nice collection but I will be super sad if we don't get our beachy/ocean theme sometime this summer. I still really want to see colors like that.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

The selection window is open! Skipped. *So* happy it was open before I left for work because -- reminder time! -- you can't skip from your phone.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 20, 2014)

Not impressed with this collection at all, but since I still can't fucking skip, I'm going Bombshell with 2 color fans and the correcting pen as add-ons. I want the stardusts, but at the same time, I know I'm going to have mixed feelings about them if I get them because I hate their formula and how easily they chip when I wear them sans top coat like I'm supposed to.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Maven luxe also has a body polish....ooooo want that!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 20, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> Not impressed with this collection at all, but since I still can't plucking skip, I'm going Bombshell with 2 color fans and the correcting pen as add-ons. I want the stardusts, but at the same time, I know I'm going to have mixed feelings about them if I get them because I hate their formula and how easily they chip when I wear them sans top coat like I'm supposed to.


Have you tried the new oxygen base coat? I didn't expect much of it, but I've used it twice and my polish hasn't chipped at all. I've had a micro glitter (Greta) on for 7 days now with no chipping and barely any signs of wear.  Usually micro glitters only last me about 3-4 days before big pieces start falling off.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have enough jules for a free box, so since its my birthday month I decided to treat myself.  I got the CwT box, so I got Kelsey and Vicki even though I'm not terribly excited about Kelsey.  I added on Braiden and Lissa and the Plie creativity kit, so I'll get the "bonus" for adding on 3 items.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 20, 2014)

Yep I skipped too. I really don't need more lotion and the only colors I want are really just going to be gifts, I'll get them later.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay...need a little help here.  I'm not seeing the skip button where it normally is.  Have they moved it?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

ashleyanner said:


> Okay...need a little help here. I'm not seeing the skip button where it normally is. Have they moved it?


It's not a button any more. It's just text next to the... Gift this box button? I can't remember which button it is. But, yeah, they removed the button and replaced it with text. And it's just completely not there on mobile.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's not a button any more. It's just text next to the... Gift this box button? I can't remember which button it is. But, yeah, they removed the button and replaced it with text. And it's just completely not there on mobile.


Ah!  I see it now...thanks!  Drives me nuts when they move it around.  Leave it where it's at so we don't have to search for the dang thing...


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish they let you combine the body polish and body milk, sort of a customized Modern Beauty Box.   But the polish is only available as a (too expensive) add on. Boooooo.

I ended up getting the body milk with Kelsey and Lorenzana.  I just got that cool Doily topcoat from Butter London and I need neutrals to use with it.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 20, 2014)

Strangely, they are only asking for 2000 Jules for the my maven luxe box in the add ons. So, if you have enough, you can get milk, scrub and oil as a fairly good deal. 

I like this collection a lot. I want braiden, lissa, tamara and tegan. Still debating whether I should give the milk a chance hoping that the smell is less intense than the oil.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 20, 2014)

For anyone who has done the prepaid 3-month MyMaven - when I go to edit my box, under Step 3: Confirm your details, it says, "The current month's box has already been paid for. After this month you will have *9* prepaid boxes remaining." 

9 boxes??

Last month, I was charged $59.97 (one charge of $19.99 and one of $39.98) for 3 months of MyMaven.

Anyone else seeing a crazy number of prepaid boxes left?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I wish they let you combine the body polish and body milk, sort of a customized Modern Beauty Box.   But the polish is only available as a (too expensive) add on. Boooooo.
> 
> I ended up getting the body milk with Kelsey and Lorenzana.  I just got that cool Doily topcoat from Butter London and I need neutrals to use with it.


I don't understand that either.  I just realized add-ons are 6.99 now too.  I won't bother with that.  I have to take my next box anyway so I'll just wait a month to save $2, as silly as that sounds lol.  Or I might just go with CwT and forget about the Mint Condition.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 20, 2014)

Also, do you need more than 2000 Jules for a free MyMaven box? I have 2500 Jules and it's saying I don't have enough to cover my box (with no add-ons).


----------



## sylarana (Jun 20, 2014)

I supposedly have 7 boxes remaining. I used Jules for May (2000 as usual) and they only charged me the roughly $40 for the Maven subscription.

I highly doubt that mistake won't be corrected. They must have the crappiest IT department ever ...


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I really don't think vikki looks anything like Harriet. I looked through my polishes and don't have anything quite the same as Vikki so I think I'll be adding her on to the Modern Beauty box. The rest of the colors I like but have close enough dupes for already. I know I'm in the minority but I like cremes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a nice collection but I will be super sad if we don't get our beachy/ocean theme sometime this summer. I still really want to see colors like that.


Yeah now that I see the swatches more clearly, I don't think so either.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I don't understand that either.  I just realized add-ons are 6.99 now too.  I won't bother with that.  I have to take my next box anyway so I'll just wait a month to save $2, as silly as that sounds lol.  Or I might just go with CwT and forget about the Mint Condition.


Yep.  I KNEW they were going to raise the price of Add Ons once they started the new customizable My Maven program.  Little by little, it feels like Julep is trying to force all Mavens to join that program.  It's all getting so complicated, in my opinion.  I feel like I have to have a calculator and a notepad handy just to choose some damn nail polishes and beauty products in order to make sure I get the best deal.  Otherwise, I feel like I'm getting screwed.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 20, 2014)

Since it wouldn't let me use Jules on the main box, I customized that to Braiden, Lissa (I know I must have 10 colors like this already, but it's just so pretty!), and the Mint Condition Pedi Creme.

Then I used 2000 Jules to add on the Maven Luxe, so I'll also get the Bare Body Milk, Bare Body Polish, and Beach Tonic oil.

Hopefully they don't realize that the Maven Luxe should cost more than 2000 Jules...


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 20, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> Not impressed with this collection at all, but since I still can't plucking skip, I'm going Bombshell with 2 color fans and the correcting pen as add-ons. I want the stardusts, but at the same time, I know I'm going to have mixed feelings about them if I get them because I hate their formula and how easily they chip when I wear them sans top coat like I'm supposed to.


Surprisingly enough, the stardusts are the one thing Julep does right, and I wish they'd release a full stardust collection Right Nao. I've never had a problem with them chipping, but then I only wear polish for a couple of days before changing it out. The normal polishes are another story.

I was hoping that enough would be meh to skip, but I'm going with It Girl and adding on the red stardust + base coat. I'm pleasantly surprised at the base coat, and it also seems to be whitening my badly stained nails (yellow from a teal polish then pink from a purple polish, so they had this funky stain gradient going on). I can justify the $10 add on for the base coat as I've used Butter's Nail Foundation which is almost $20 for a full sized bottle.

On an annoying note, I see that we're back to One Hand Swatch to Rule Them All.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 20, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> On an annoying note, I see that we're back to *One Hand Swatch to Rule Them All.*


I agree that their practice stinks, but your phrasing is awesome!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess.... I am skipping??? The bombshell tempts me but in reality I have a similar blue.  I don't have anything like that purple, but I'm not really interested in the body milk, so really I'd be getting a box for one polish. Plus I have way too much polish, and also could really stand to save the money. Okay.  Yeah.  Must skip.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Yep.  I KNEW they were going to raise the price of Add Ons once they started the new customizable My Maven program.  Little by little, it feels like Julep is trying to force all Mavens to join that program.  It's all getting so complicated, in my opinion.  I feel like I have to have a calculator and a notepad handy just to choose some damn nail polishes and beauty products in order to make sure I get the best deal.  Otherwise, I feel like I'm getting screwed.


I feel this way too.  I saved my selection and honestly did not even realize the price difference until I saw others posting about it on FB.  I went back and checked and sure enough it was 6.99 (not their fault I didn't notice though).  I like how it lets you play with the customization this month just to see but frankly I don't see the appeal.  I couldn't switch the pedi cream for the scrub and the ONLY color I want this month is Vicki.  I wish we could swap out for last months colors too.

They are good colors, just not if you've been a maven for a long time. They are the ones raising prices and narrowing our flexibility so I feel like it's on them to make the collections a little more original.  It'd still be worth the money if the colors are great.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 20, 2014)

I was disappointed the add-ons are $6.99 now, but I really wanterd Lissa and Braiden.


----------



## disconik (Jun 20, 2014)

I was totally going to skip this month, but i need to re-up on my mint condition and i'm intrigued by the body milk so..  Modern Beauty, here I come!

I decided to add on the sparklers trio (two textures!), lissa (i am powerless against turquoise), and 

braiden.  Everything else was sooooooooooooo blah and not terribly exciting to me.  

You know, the more I look at braiden, the less exciting it is to me.  Yeah, it's a texture and I loved the dark turquoise stardust from last month, but I'm just kind of meh about it.  I'm glad I have a few days to rest on it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 20, 2014)

i signed up in march (maybe - or April) and have never skipped. it's saying I dont have any skips available. Does that seem right?


----------



## tulosai (Jun 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> They are good colors, just not if you've been a maven for a long time. They are the ones raising prices and narrowing our flexibility so I feel like it's on them to make the collections a little more original.  It'd still be worth the money if the colors are great.


Yes, this.  I really like the colors A LOT, but if you already have a lot of Julep (or a lot of polish in general) they are not exciting and you're likely to have near dupes of all or almost all of them (the only one I don't have a near dupe for in this whole collection is the purple Beverly one). Like, I have almost 200 polishes.  If I am going to be _really_ tempted by a polish, it has to be more unique/interesting than what Julep is putting out. I agree it would still be worth the $ to me if they put out more unique colors.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 20, 2014)

mishmish said:


> i signed up in march (maybe - or April) and have never skipped. it's saying I dont have any skips available. Does that seem right?


Yes, I think the way the program is now, you have to take six boxes before you "earn" a skip. I've also heard of people just calling and saying they can't afford it this month, and Julep is able to process a skip over the phone. No guarantee, but you could try.


----------



## disconik (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay, I decided I wasn't all that keen on the sparklers after all.  i just got lissa and beverly - the bombshell polishes - as add-ons since i had enough jules to get one of them free.


----------



## disconik (Jun 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yes, this.  I really like the colors A LOT, but if you already have a lot of Julep (or a lot of polish in general) they are not exciting and you're likely to have near dupes of all or almost all of them (the only one I don't have a near dupe for in this whole collection is the purple Beverly one). Like, I have almost 200 polishes.  If I am going to be _really_ tempted by a polish, it has to be more unique/interesting than what Julep is putting out. I agree it would still be worth the $ to me if they put out more unique colors.


Precisely this.  I'm pushing 300 polish colors so it's really hard to get a color that's not a dupe of something else.  I didn't have anything like beverly yet, though, surprisingly. And I'm really over the amount of product in their bottles for the price they're charging.

I know we all buy indie brands that are 3-, 4-, or 5-free that come with more product, more unique colors, and generally better quality, for less money.  Maybe julep needs to cut down on the graphics people sending me 4 different emails a day and refocus on their quality and creativity.  As it stands, julep is a pretty crappy value as a brand right now.


----------



## magictodo (Jun 20, 2014)

I just changed mine to skip. I should save the money and I have 55 Julep polishes.

Bright side -- I am wearing Kimberley (the purple speckled) I bought in the big sale, and it is SUPER FUN. Easy to apply too.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 20, 2014)

disconik said:


> As it stands, julep is a pretty crappy value as a brand right now.


I also am starting to feel this way.  Their bottles don't have much polish in them for what they charge (with that said I have only once finished a bottle of full sized nail polish that was not a base or top coat (Essie's Wrapped in Rubies for the win), so in a way I object mostly on the principle of the thing I guess).

ETA oh no, two- I also finished a bottle of OPI's black spotted but in a way that's sort of a top coat, albeit a really unique one.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 20, 2014)

Ugh, I am so annoyed!  I just looked up the ingredients for the Body Milk and it contains Mineral Oil AND Paraffin:

Water/Eau, Isopropyl Palmitate, Mineral Oil, Dimethicone, Hexylene Glycol, Glycerin, Sodium Lauroyl Oat Amino Acids, Propylene Glycol, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearic Acid, Glyceryl Stearate, Paraffin, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Phenoxyethanol, Ilybum Marianum Extract (Milk Thistle), Palmitic Acid, Sodium Hydroxide, Dimethiconol, Fragrance/Parfum, Carbomer, Xanthan Gum, Fructose, Glucose, Sodium Dehydroacetate, Tocopherol, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Peel Oil, Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange) Peel Oil

I am sorry, but for a $24 retail price I would expect a much higher quality body lotion.  This is like getting one from Bath and Body Works (which contain petrolatum) and they are NOT $24.  

Thankfully, neither the Beach Tonic Body Oil or the Bare Body Polish contain petroleum products.  So why did they have to put them in the lotion?  GRRRRRR.....


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm skipping and contemplating quitting altogether.  I just don't want to miss Julep, sign back up and have NO skip.  Being able to skip is what's keeping me around.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 20, 2014)

I skipped. I actually really like cremes and had no problem that they offered so many of them this month but I already have dupes for the colors I like.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jun 20, 2014)

I saw the sneak peek yesterday on FB when it was leaked and although I like the colors in general (fun, bright, nice for summer) like many of you, too many would be dupes for me. So I chose Modern Beauty and for add on's made this a product month and am getting things that I've wanted to try for awhile now - The hot commodity set (with blank canvas face primer and luxe lip - and Laree - bonus as I should have gotten that shade in May but didn't); the cuticle pusher and the Solace sunscreen - didn't want a 2 pack of it but they have a single in the add ons so I can try it out. I also really hope the body milk has a lighter scent than the oil from last year - it wasn't bad but I found it a bit strong.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 20, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Have you tried the new oxygen base coat? I didn't expect much of it, but I've used it twice and my polish hasn't chipped at all. I've had a micro glitter (Greta) on for 7 days now with no chipping and barely any signs of wear.  Usually micro glitters only last me about 3-4 days before big pieces start falling off.


I haven't, no! I got the polish upgrade last month, so I didn't get it. I've rotated between using Seche Clear and Growth Spurt as base coats. OPI's liquid sand polishes are essentially the same as Julep's stardusts and I never have issues with them chipping--nor do I have it with any other Julep polishes. Just the stardusts/sea salts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



DragonChick said:


> Surprisingly enough, the stardusts are the one thing Julep does right, and I wish they'd release a full stardust collection Right Nao. I've never had a problem with them chipping, but then I only wear polish for a couple of days before changing it out. The normal polishes are another story.
> 
> I was hoping that enough would be meh to skip, but I'm going with It Girl and adding on the red stardust + base coat. I'm pleasantly surprised at the base coat, and it also seems to be whitening my badly stained nails (yellow from a teal polish then pink from a purple polish, so they had this funky stain gradient going on). I can justify the $10 add on for the base coat as I've used Butter's Nail Foundation which is almost $20 for a full sized bottle.
> 
> On an annoying note, I see that we're back to One Hand Swatch to Rule Them All.


Maybe it's just my nails in particular that don't do well with these particular polishes? I own four stardusts/sea salts now and all four have given me chipping issues that no other Julep polishes or the texture-dupe OPI liquid sand polishes ever have. Hm. :/ I wear my polish for roughly a week and typically see minimal tip wear unless I'm doing something especially tough on my hands.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jun 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I guess.... I am skipping??? The bombshell tempts me but in reality I have a similar blue. I don't have anything like that purple, but I'm not really interested in the body milk, so really I'd be getting a box for one polish. Plus I have way too much polish, and also could really stand to save the money. Okay. Yeah. Must skip.


Everything u just said I second.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 20, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Jesus how did you manage to get 6,050 Jules?! That's amazing!
> 
> Word. Can you tell me how Rainbow Honey works? Is it monthly, bi-monthly, or can you just buy 1 whenever you want to? &amp; is it always a mystery?


It's actually kind of awesome because May was my first box so I literally got all 6050 of my jules in one month. I got the regular 100 for joining and then I wanted to get more colors for cheap so I got myself two more intro boxes by referring accounts on two of my other emails so that was 4000 points. I got 2450 for taking May since it was my first box. I got 750 points from their CS two separate times during the late May box debacle. The first time just because I called and complained about how late they were sending it, the second time I asked to cancel the Freedom to Go from my May box since during the lengthy amount of time I'd already been waiting for my May box, I'd gotten the Freedom in a mystery box and I didn't like it so they gave me the points "to get a polish I liked better."

Also, @@meaganola already did a great job of explaining Rainbow Honey, but I'm just going to second that it is awesome. Definitely more unique and a better value than Julep.

I think I'm going with CWAT over Modern Beauty after all this month. Nothing I really feel the need to add on though. I'd rather get two more boxes out of my jules.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Gals- couple maven questions- if I decide to update my maven to customize

1. Is it more Jules for my free box if I decide to customize? I have 2000 Jules now &amp; there burning a hole in my virtual pocket.. Lol!

2. If I customize I know there's no turning back but do I still get my grandfathered in skip option?

Thanks lovely ladies for your help!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not super excited about most of the polish in this collection, but I have the My Maven account so I was able to customize my perfect box so I'm happy. Julep has been a fantastic value for me but to each their own.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm contemplating taking this month. I have a relatively small polish collection and pretty tame color/texture taste, so I actually like this collection. They would be similar to some I have but definitely not exact dupes. But of course, the colors I like are all in different boxes! I like Lorenzana (if this will actually look like the swatches--all of my "greige" nudes right now just look grey on me and I'm forever on the hunt for the perfect one!), Vicki, and Beverly. I also like Tamara and Kelsey, but arguably have colors that are pretty close to those. 

I can't decide what to do with box selection. I'm a grandfathered skipper that hasn't switched to the customizable option. I'm contemplating pre-paying for the 3 mos. of customizable, but I don't know if I really want to commit to 3 months of Julep as they continue to go down the toilet. The increased price of the add-ons really makes me not want to buy them. And I can't decide if I want the Body Milk or not. 

I'm technically on a no-buy this month (and have been doing super well!), but July is my birthday month. I know we are billed at the end of June, but I think I could justify to myself that this is a July purchase, eh?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 20, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Hey Gals- couple maven questions- if I decide to update my maven to customize
> 
> 1. Is it more Jules for my free box if I decide to customize? I have 2000 Jules now &amp; there burning a hole in my virtual pocket.. Lol!
> 
> ...


1. I *think* it might be more Jules for a free box under MyMaven, because I tried applying Jules to my box this morning, and it said I didn't have enough (I had 2500 at that time). I haven't been able to find a definite answer on this though.

2. You still get your grandfathered skip option.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone know how the Jules work with the pre-paid option? Do you still get the Jules when you take your box, or do you earn them upfront when you pay? And is it still the same number of Jules per box?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm throwing in more questions here: does anyone have a link to (or can summarize) the basics about the new customization features? I'm a grandfathered skipper as well so I don't want to lose out on that (big reason why I would never quit Julep) but I want to see if its a better situation for me.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 20, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Anyone know how the Jules work with the pre-paid option? Do you still get the Jules when you take your box, or do you earn them upfront when you pay? And is it still the same number of Jules per box?


You get 350 per box instead of 300, and you get them as you take boxes, not upfront.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I'm throwing in more questions here: does anyone have a link to (or can summarize) the basics about the new customization features? I'm a grandfathered skipper as well so I don't want to lose out on that (big reason why I would never quit Julep) but I want to see if its a better situation for me.


Here's the blog post: http://www.julep.com/blog/the-new-improved-maven/

You definitely don't lose your skip option. (I switched, and I still have the skip option.) You may need more than 2000 Jules for a free box though. They didn't address that in the blog post.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 20, 2014)

I switched to customization last month and used 2000 Jules to get the box for free. Since I am on the prepaid plan, I wouldn't expect anything else as I still pay $20 for the box.

Might be different if you don't prepay ...

with the mineral oil kn the milk, I decided to swap it out. Getting Braiden, Lissa, Tamara and Tegan.

For me, polish rarely lasts for more than 1-2 days no matter what. I'm currently at home with 3 kids, so a lot of rough work that tends to mess up my nails. I love the stardusts as they are so easy to fix ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm skipping.  Disappointed to see mineral oil so high in the ingredient list of the lotion.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 20, 2014)

I ended up skipping for now. I liked the Bombshell colors, but I said I would not get more polish this month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 20, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I'm skipping and contemplating quitting altogether.  I just don't want to miss Julep, sign back up and have NO skip.  Being able to skip is what's keeping me around.


This is the only reason I stay subbed.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 20, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I'm contemplating taking this month. I have a relatively small polish collection and pretty tame color/texture taste, so I actually like this collection. They would be similar to some I have but definitely not exact dupes. But of course, the colors I like are all in different boxes! I like Lorenzana (if this will actually look like the swatches-*-all of my "greige" nudes right now just look grey on me and I'm forever on the hunt for the perfect one!),* Vicki, and Beverly. I also like Tamara and Kelsey, but arguably have colors that are pretty close to those.
> 
> I can't decide what to do with box selection. I'm a grandfathered skipper that hasn't switched to the customizable option. I'm contemplating pre-paying for the 3 mos. of customizable, but I don't know if I really want to commit to 3 months of Julep as they continue to go down the toilet. The increased price of the add-ons really makes me not want to buy them. And I can't decide if I want the Body Milk or not.
> 
> I'm technically on a no-buy this month (and have been doing super well!), but July is my birthday month. I know we are billed at the end of June, but I think I could justify to myself that this is a July purchase, eh?


If you like nudes Zoya has a great collection of them.  http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Naturel_Collection_Nude_Natural_Nail_Polish_Colors.html


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing is really spectacular. I think I may skip. I did modern beauty right now. But my hearts not in it.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> This is the only reason I stay subbed.


Ditto


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 20, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Nothing is really spectacular. I think I may skip. I did modern beauty right now. But my hearts not in it.


I joined in July last year and got my first regular box in August. This is the first collection that I really didn't want any of it - because I feel like I have a near dupe from Julep already.  Seems like they keep doing the same colors over and over again this year.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 20, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> If you like nudes Zoya has a great collection of them.  http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Naturel_Collection_Nude_Natural_Nail_Polish_Colors.html


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jacksoki (Jun 20, 2014)

So in the three months I've been a maven, I have consistently found myself placing an order mid-month and getting extra goodies.... Usually not during the Secret Store because I want the NEW stuff!  Decided to just bite the bullet, stop thinking about it, and upgrade to the 3-month pre-paid Maven Luxe account. Got the Body Milk, Body Polish, and Lissa in the box, then used Jules to get Vicki, Tamara, and Beverly as add-ons. (Did a mani with Clara tonight to remind myself that I don't need Kelsey -- definitely a duplicate. Thanks mystery boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). 
 
Once I had my box settled, I played around with the swapping a bunch. You can easily do a box with 5 polishes. Or , and this is definitely something I'm going to end up doing, you could do one with the pedi cream and three polishes. What you can swap in and how many products depend on the cost of the products you're adding. The possibilities are pretty fantastic!
 
The blog post with all the customization info says that you can drop down from Maven Luxe to My Maven at any point (and switch back up to Maven Luxe too). But given how my skin drinks up the Body Oil (mmmm) and I'm now addicted to the pedi cream, it will be a while before I even want to attempt that. (It will probably be a mega hassle).
 
For now, I'm super excited to get my box!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the July collection, I'm a cream lover so this is good for me.  However, I already have a lot of colors that are pretty much dupes of many these from Julep.  I'm going to take a chance anyway and customized a box with Lorenzana, Vickie, and Kelsey.  I'm pretty sure I have dupes for all 3 but since the swatches are not always accurate who knows if the colors will arrive looking like the polishes I already have  :lol:

I also like Lissa but I have similar colored polishes already that I think are so pretty but I never wear them since I'm drawn to and tend to stick to more muted conservative colors.  So tempted to add on Lissa though.  If I don't add it on this will be my first time in 5-6 months without an add-on.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 21, 2014)

I waffled back and skipped. I like the creams but the colors especially that yellow. Imagine a rant here about my complete and total hate of yellow polishes.

I do give them props for not releasing a fourth of July polish that wouldn't get to most people till after the fourth.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 21, 2014)

I did some research on mineral oil and ended up taking the body milk after all. I do like the scent .. it's just too strong in the oil. If it's the same with the milk, I'll just mix it with an unscented lotion.

I'm getting the red - blue color bloc in this month's glossybox and the red looks very similar to tamara. I've been wanting a slightly orange fiery red for a while now, but not at the current add on price. I'll just wait for a better deal on tamara and can use the color bloc until then.

They fixed the Jules for the luxe addon .. so if you added yours while it was just 2000, make sure they don't charge you twice the amount.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 21, 2014)

After several months of getting the polish upgrade, I was not impressed with this month.  I skipped on my older account.  On the account that has the 3 month super-cheap sub, I swapped the body milk for the Oxygen base coat, went with Vicki and Braiden as polishes and then got the Oxy top coat and Tegan as add-ons.  I do like their Stardust polishes.

Glad to have a month where I didn't immediately hit the "upgrade" button.  I will likely cancel the newer sub when the 3 months runs out, but as long as I can skip on the older one, I'll keep it.

When you sign up for a 3 month sub initially, do you get 3 boxes or is the first one a "welcome" box with 3 monthly boxes thereafter, for 4 altogether?  I didn't see anything about the length of the sub when I made my selections yesterday, and I don't see anything on the web site that says?  I'm assuming it's 3 boxes in total, but just curious.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Jun 21, 2014)

For me it's not showing any charges beyond my normal $19.99 a month for my Maven box, and it looks like they just charged me 2000 Jules for my Luxe add on. Hopefully nothing changes! That's the only thing that I was moderately excited about for this month's box. I don't have the ability to skip, so I went with It Girl so I could get the stardust finish polish, but wanted to try the body milk, too.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm going with Modern Beauty and adding on Vicki and Braiden.  It's not the most exciting collection but I like the idea of Body Milk, especially since it's beach scented, and have to have a polish named Vicki.  I don't have a shade like Braiden.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jun 21, 2014)

Skipped and went to Ulta. The colors are very boring this month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 21, 2014)

Great idea- I'm going to ulta too... I've been eyeing the nails inc floral collection- has anyone seen this collection in person- looks super cute in the online add I saw!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Great idea- I'm going to ulta too... I've been eyeing the nails inc floral collection- has anyone seen this collection in person- looks super cute in the online add I saw!!


Omg I just saw pictures of this collection today, I want them so bad!!!


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 22, 2014)

I 'made my own box' and went with Beverly (I'm a sucker for those deep berry shades), Lorenzana which will be a great work neutral, and swapped the Body Milk for the pedi cream as I have tons of bottles of lotions to use up right now.  I also added on the touch-up pen, I'm interested to see if it works.

This collection doesn't really wow me, but I think they are good shades for someone who has a smaller polish collection than me.  I'm going on 200 bottles so it's kinda hard not to dupe with basic colors like this at that point.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 22, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Great idea- I'm going to ulta too... I've been eyeing the nails inc floral collection- has anyone seen this collection in person- looks super cute in the online add I saw!!


I saw it yesterday. Very cute. I also like the new mini kit.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 22, 2014)

Originally I was set to receive the Bombshell box with the Bare Body Polish added on but I just went back and skipped after the Enchanted Polish preorder and another indy site had their way with my wallet. lol


----------



## Krendall (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone having trouble skipping this month? Have they moved the skip button? I've been a maven since Nov 2012, but my skip button has disappeared.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 22, 2014)

Krendall said:


> Anyone having trouble skipping this month? Have they moved the skip button? I've been a maven since Nov 2012, but my skip button has disappeared.


It's still there.  See the three light pink boxes in the lower right? The middle one is labeled Shipping Details.  The "Skip your box" link is there.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's not a button any more. It's just text next to the... Gift this box button? I can't remember which button it is. But, yeah, they removed the button and replaced it with text. And it's just completely not there on mobile.





Krendall said:


> Anyone having trouble skipping this month? Have they moved the skip button? I've been a maven since Nov 2012, but my skip button has disappeared.


I'm not about to unskip and reskip just to get screenshots because I have a nasty feeling it would trigger a box (DO NOT WANT), but I posted the above on the first day of the selection window.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jun 22, 2014)

Julep just added a skip feature on their mobile app now.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 22, 2014)

I picked Beverly (deep boysenberry purple cream) Vicki (flamingo pink cream) and nail polish remover that has a pump


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 22, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Originally I was set to receive the Bombshell box with the Bare Body Polish added on but I just went back and skipped after the Enchanted Polish preorder and another indy site had their way with my wallet. lol


You just described my day! I preordered all 3 of the Enchanted polishes and then spent just as much on some other polishes after that. I feel silly for spending so much on polish at once so I went back in to my Julep account and deleted 2/3 of my add-ons. I did the pre-pay option last month so at least I'll only be paying for 1 add-on this month at billing time.

Oh, and I must have changed my box selection 10-12 times already. I ended up customizing a box with Lorenzana, Kelsey, and the lotion. I added on the Swatch Me stickers since I'm running low since my swatch fest last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I needed to replenish.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 23, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> It's still there.  See the three light pink boxes in the lower right? The middle one is labeled Shipping Details.  The "Skip your box" link is there.





meaganola said:


> I'm not about to unskip and reskip just to get screenshots because I have a nasty feeling it would trigger a box (DO NOT WANT), but I posted the above on the first day of the selection window.


How gosh-dang sketchy of them. Literally came to this thread to make sure I wasn't losing my mind.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 23, 2014)

MYFAVE gives you a free polish with $10+ purchase. Takes $14 off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice. Got 2 full price polishes for $8.40.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 23, 2014)

So this was Julep's reply as to why I was unable to use Jules to get a free box this month (I have a balance of 2500):

Thank you for reaching out to us. Since you have chosen the 3 month pre-paid My Maven option your July Maven box is covered by this pre-pay. Your box is covered and you will not be able to apply Jules toward your selection.

The upcoming August Maven box is also covered by your three month subscription. After August, during the September Maven window you will not have any boxes remaining and you can choose to apply Jules at that time, or you can choose to apply Jules toward any add ons that you choose in the meantime.

Please let us know if you have any further questions on this or if there is anything else we can do to assist you. Until then, have a great rest of your day!

But according to the MyMaven FAQ, the 3-month pre-paid option auto-renews, which means as soon as my credit is gone, I'll get charged another $60. So does that mean I can never use Jules to get a free box? If so, that was totally unclear in the MyMaven terms, and that sucks!!


----------



## queenofserendip (Jun 23, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> So this was Julep's reply as to why I was unable to use Jules to get a free box this month (I have a balance of 2500):
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us. Since you have chosen the 3 month pre-paid My Maven option your July Maven box is covered by this pre-pay. Your box is covered and you will not be able to apply Jules toward your selection.
> 
> ...


Ummmm WTF? That's really sketch, IMO. I think you should be allowed to use your Jules whenever you want, and not have to wait until you're out of prepaid months, especially if it auto-renews. 

Warning, rant ahead: I finally canceled my Julep subscription. I love, love LOVE nail polish, so this was hard for me to do. But, I still don't have my June box, and honestly have no idea when/if I'll ever get it. Switching exclusively to DHL was a huge mistake, as that was the last nail in the Julep coffin for me. I feel that when I can get their polishes for $5 or less on a consistent basis, why should I pay $20 for 3 (I'm an It Girl)? Oh right, because at least I can get those polishes within 2 days, instead of the usual DHL 2+ weeks. But now, I can expect to wait at least 2 weeks, and sometimes more, as is the case with this month. First they "lost" my first box, so they sent it out again. Then it never updated on tracking, so I've called a couple more times and they keep assuring me that it will get to me, and they have no more info for me. Sorry, but I can go to Ulta after work today and get 4 polishes for $20 from brands like CG, OPI, Zoya, Orly, etc with a coupon. They'll be twice the size, in my hand that minute instead of waiting for weeks, and they have a lot more interesting colors to choose from. Sick of the same old cremes and shimmers from Julep. The formula is often bad, and I use a bottle up with like 4 or 5 manicures. 

OK, rant over. It has been building up for so long, sorry! I just don't get how a company can continue to take away benefits from subscribers and not expect us to be upset.


----------



## caspad (Jun 23, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Did anyone else notice the Jules for taking the box decreased?  Last month, I got 650 Jules (seems like it's been 750 in the past).


You got 650 Jules for taking the June box? 

I only got 300 Jules for June.

What's up with that? And a poster above said she got 2450 Jules for taking her first box in May. I got 750 for my first box which was in April.

Is there some magic Jules formula that I just don't know about?

BTW, I called this morning and was able to skip without any problems. So if you are a newer subscriber, definitely give them a call to skip.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 23, 2014)

caspad said:


> You got 650 Jules for taking the June box?
> 
> I only got 300 Jules for June.
> 
> ...


I got the 2450. You get an extra 450 when you take your first box. May was a special promo where everyone got double jules and I got the full upgrade. That's 2000 jules plus the 450.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I got the 2450. You get an extra 450 when you take your first box. May was a special promo where everyone got double jules and I got the full upgrade. That's 2000 jules plus the 450.


I only got 100 for my first 'free' box.  Interested to see if I still get the 450 after taking this month's box.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 23, 2014)

caspad said:


> You got 650 Jules for taking the June box?
> 
> I only got 300 Jules for June.
> 
> ...


Here, direct from Julep's page, are "the rules:"

"You’ll earn Jules (rewards points) each time you get a monthly Maven Box, and on special occasions. You can redeem your Jules for new Maven Boxes, add-ons, upgrades, and any of the past Maven Boxes that live in our Jule Box.

EARNING JULES: *You’ll get 100 Jules when you join Maven, 300 Jules each time you get a Maven Box, 350 for each My Maven Box, 550 for each Maven Luxe Box, 650 for each Polish Lover Upgrade, 1,000 for each Ultimate Upgrade, 200 Jules on your birthday, and 500 Jules during your anniversary month."*

As for not being able to use your Jules while you are on a subscription, I'm a little confused about exactly what the issue is.  You have prepaid for 3 months.  Before the 4th month, call them to change from the 3 month sub to the month-to-month option, then use your Jules to pay for the next box.  If you call them to cancel the auto-renewal, they will (I'm sure) flip you to month-to-month, so you can use the Jules.  Am I missing something about why that's a problem?


----------



## sylarana (Jun 23, 2014)

I used Jules last month with the 3 month prepaid and they only charged me for 2 of those 3 months. So, every 3 months you can use the Jules ... and I'm assuming if you call them to end the prepaid plan, you wouldn't be charged again.

Still makes no sense. I'm getting an add-on this month and might want to use Jules for that .. could I still do that at least?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 23, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I only got 100 for my first 'free' box.  Interested to see if I still get the 450 after taking this month's box.


I got 100 for that first one too!I hope you.get the 450!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 23, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Did anyone else notice the Jules for taking the box decreased?  Last month, I got 650 Jules (seems like it's been 750 in the past).


I looked back at my box history, and I only got 750 Jules twice.  The first time was when I took my first box, the second time was last fall, when I did one of the $35 upgrades.  It looks to me like the Polish Lovers upgrade (+$25) has always given 650 Jules, not 750.  Hope that helps.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 23, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I used Jules last month with the 3 month prepaid and they only charged me for 2 of those 3 months. So, every 3 months you can use the Jules ... and I'm assuming if you call them to end the prepaid plan, you wouldn't be charged again.
> 
> Still makes no sense. I'm getting an add-on this month and might want to use Jules for that .. could I still do that at least?


I used some Jules last month, but don't really know what exactly was "paid" for with Jules and what I actually paid cash for.  I wish they'd give us some sort of statement indicating this.  Didn't they provide that information in the past?  Seems to me it disappeared when they changed to this new system.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd also like to point out that my second sale order is still NOT HERE. I ordered it like 5 hours after my first one. The first order arrived last week, this one, frak if I know when it'll finally arrive. DHL is the worst. I don't even live on the East Coast.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I'd also like to point out that my second sale order is still NOT HERE. I ordered it like 5 hours after my first one. The first order arrived last week, this one, frak if I know when it'll finally arrive. DHL is the worst. I don't even live on the East Coast.


Yeah my last order is taking forever too. It processed on the 13th, but didn't even leave the warehouse until the 19th and it is was supposed to be transferred to USPS on the 20th, but it hasn't done anything. It may be out for delivery today, but I won't know until later today.


----------



## Margiee (Jun 23, 2014)

Question that may not have a clear answer: Last month everyone who used all three add-ons received a bonus treat.  Is that now a consistent rule or did that seem like a one-off thing?  I don't recall it happening before last month and wasn't sure if anyone knew anything more about policy change without real notification #2945178.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 23, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Question that may not have a clear answer: Last month everyone who used all three add-ons received a bonus treat.  Is that now a consistent rule or did that seem like a one-off thing?  I don't recall it happening before last month and wasn't sure if anyone knew anything more about policy change without real notification #2945178.


It was the first time it was done, and they are doing the same this month. It's probably a new feature they have added that will continue.


----------



## autopilot (Jun 23, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> As for not being able to use your Jules while you are on a subscription, I'm a little confused about exactly what the issue is. You have prepaid for 3 months. Before the 4th month, call them to change from the 3 month sub to the month-to-month option, then use your Jules to pay for the next box. If you call them to cancel the auto-renewal, they will (I'm sure) flip you to month-to-month, so you can use the Jules. Am I missing something about why that's a problem?


If you switch to month-to-month My Maven, it becomes $24.99/month instead of $19.99/month when prepaid for 3 months. That is a problem for me.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jun 23, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> For me it's not showing any charges beyond my normal $19.99 a month for my Maven box, and it looks like they just charged me 2000 Jules for my Luxe add on. Hopefully nothing changes! That's the only thing that I was moderately excited about for this month's box. I don't have the ability to skip, so I went with It Girl so I could get the stardust finish polish, but wanted to try the body milk, too.


I added on the Maven Luxe add-on with my 2000 Jules and they are charging me $39.99.  So they are using my Jules for the monthly box instead.  I emailed them and asked about it.  I KNEW they would do that, even though they should let me use my Jules for that Luxe box, considering it is 2000 Jules and I am spending my Jules. Otherwise why even put a Jules price on it anyway if they are going to charge you for it?  Unless someone has 4,000 Jules to spend I guess :/  Anyway, I cannot afford to spend $39.99 this month on products so I am just going to use my Jules and get the monthly box for free (I dropped the Luxe add-on).  :/ oh well.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jun 23, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Since it wouldn't let me use Jules on the main box, I customized that to Braiden, Lissa (I know I must have 10 colors like this already, but it's just so pretty!), and the Mint Condition Pedi Creme.
> 
> Then I used 2000 Jules to add on the Maven Luxe, so I'll also get the Bare Body Milk, Bare Body Polish, and Beach Tonic oil.
> 
> Hopefully they don't realize that the Maven Luxe should cost more than 2000 Jules...


They will charge you $39.99 for the Maven Luzxe and use your Jules for the monthly box.  Don't do it if you are expecting to spend $25 or less...


----------



## skyflower (Jun 23, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Here, direct from Julep's page, are "the rules:"
> 
> "You’ll earn Jules (rewards points) each time you get a monthly Maven Box, and on special occasions. You can redeem your Jules for new Maven Boxes, add-ons, upgrades, and any of the past Maven Boxes that live in our Jule Box.
> 
> ...


That seems like a lot of work just to use your jules.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Especially the calling.  Not sure if there was sarcasm there since it is hard to tell in text (and i am dense)


----------



## skyflower (Jun 23, 2014)

i like that there are 3 stardust/sea salt finishes, except as usual one that i like is the special not in a box.  So far i have it girl (mostly to get the gray stardust) and added on sparklers (to get the red stardust and blue sea salt).  enough jules to get a free box, otherwise i would have skipped and just asked my sister for add ons.

Reading about the issue using jules with my maven and maven luxe, i think i will stay my current regular maven boxes.  hopefully they work on a fix in the future, but until then i will maintain.

I'm still considering adding on to my sisters order though in case i want to skip...


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 23, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> They will charge you $39.99 for the Maven Luzxe and use your Jules for the monthly box.  Don't do it if you are expecting to spend $25 or less...


Thanks for letting me know! As soon as someone mentioned that they had fixed the price of the add-on, I removed it because I had a feeling they wouldn't let us get it for only 2000 Jules.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 23, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> So this was Julep's reply as to why I was unable to use Jules to get a free box this month (I have a balance of 2500):
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us. Since you have chosen the 3 month pre-paid My Maven option your July Maven box is covered by this pre-pay. Your box is covered and you will not be able to apply Jules toward your selection.
> 
> ...


Ok, so they wrote back to me. It seems like you can use Jules to pay for a box with MyMaven once every 3 months. Once your previous credit has been used up, as long as you apply your Jules during the decision window, they will charge you $39.98 for your next 3 boxes instead of the full $59.97.

For me, that's fine because I don't accrue Jules any faster than that, but for someone who gets a lot of Jules from referrals, etc., that might be an issue. You do at least get 350 Jules per box with MyMaven (versus 300 with a regular box).


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I'd also like to point out that my second sale order is still NOT HERE. I ordered it like 5 hours after my first one. The first order arrived last week, this one, frak if I know when it'll finally arrive. DHL is the worst. I don't even live on the East Coast.


I think it is stupid that Julep doesn't batch their orders.  Since they aren't filling them right away it seems to me that they could batch orders or allow you to batch orders when you place your order.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 23, 2014)

skyflower said:


> That seems like a lot of work just to use your jules.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Especially the calling.  Not sure if there was sarcasm there since it is hard to tell in text (and i am dense)


Figuring out the levels and the tiers and the jules seems like a lot of work to me period (and it reminds me of my work frankly - which is just not what I am looking for in a nail sub box.)

Basically, I think the short story is Julep is going to be more expensive now no matter what way you approach it.  In February Forbes published an article about all the venture capital funding Julep had gotten and now Julep  will need to show a strong profit margin to satisfy their investors.  

I am getting a few bottles of polish that I want that I haven't been able to dupe elsewhere this month and then I am going to cancel.  I agree with the last poster that said

"Sorry, but I can go to Ulta after work today and get 4 polishes for $20 from brands like CG, OPI, Zoya, Orly, etc with a coupon. They'll be twice the size, in my hand that minute instead of waiting for weeks, and they have a lot more interesting colors to choose from. Sick of the same old cremes and shimmers from Julep. The formula is often bad, and I use a bottle up with like 4 or 5 manicures. "

I guess the good thing now is that I don't think I will miss it - which is not what I would have said a few months ago.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I'd also like to point out that my second sale order is still NOT HERE. I ordered it like 5 hours after my first one. The first order arrived last week, this one, frak if I know when it'll finally arrive. DHL is the worst. I don't even live on the East Coast.


My red marker sale order is somewhere in DHL hell.  I already forgot about it.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jun 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My red marker sale order is somewhere in DHL hell.  I already forgot about it.


Me too! I placed 2 red marker sale orders within a few hours of each other. The first one came 1 week ago (last Monday). The other??. Also in DHL hell. Currently estimated to be delivered this Saturday the 28th!! Sat in one facility for 6 days before even moving.

I live 9 hours from Seattle. It's insane. Why on earth is Julep using 2 different shipping methods? I really don't get it.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am not interested in any of the polishes this month and would like to skip. I have been collecting the birthstone polishes. I am tired of julep and want to cancel but I will wait till December to finish my collection.

If I skip will I still have access to the secret store to buy my birthstone polish of the month? It seems like the last couple of months they have been open to everyone.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 24, 2014)

Add me to the list of people who still haven't gotten a Red Marker Sale package. I made two separate orders - a bigger one and then a single polish. The single polish order made it here in a reasonable amount of time. The other one (the order I placed first) sat in Auburn, WA for 5 days for some reason, then it was finally "processed", and then a day later, it actually left Auburn. It made it to Kentucky yesterday though, so at least it's getting closer...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 24, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I am not interested in any of the polishes this month and would like to skip. I have been collecting the birthstone polishes. I am tired of julep and want to cancel but I will wait till December to finish my collection.
> 
> If I skip will I still have access to the secret store to buy my birthstone polish of the month? It seems like the last couple of months they have been open to everyone.


Even if they don't open the secret store to the public you can always get the link to the product page from someone to buy the birthstone polish when the store opens. Just ask in here for the page link and someone will post it for you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm actually excited for the  birthstone polish this month.  Yay for my birthstone!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 24, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I'm actually excited for the  birthstone polish this month.  Yay for my birthstone!


Me too! It's my birthstone as well.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone used the Oxygen Base Coat or the Oxygen Treatment before?  I have my 50% off code from the welcome box and am thinking of trying both.  My nails are STILL STAINED yellow from Tatum (used it for three days months ago, even with a base coat it stained so bad), it's about halfway grown out but I really want to be able to use Soraphine and you can see the yellow tinge through the polish.  I have read the Oxygen products have helped with staining with some people.  I love polishing my nails but I would also love to be able to just wear a clear coat or nothing and let them breathe, but with clients seeing my hands often I am too embarrassed right now to go without polish.  Buffing, lemon juice, peroxide, baking soda, nail soaks from Sally's, nothing has helped!  I'm so mad at Tatum I think I might just throw her away!  The bottom half of my nails look healthy from the OPI Nail Envy at least. 

I also might get the Glitter Removal kit, anyone have good luck with that?


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jun 24, 2014)

I wonder what they are going to do for August.  I feel bad saying this, because it was someone's idea, but last year's garden party theme was boring, and the colors were no fun at allllll.  I know they did a sea theme already this March, but I really want another one.  I am highly doubting they will since July's theme is poolside.  :/  I just can't get enough of summer, living here in Arizona (since we don't have the ocean!!!)

I am most excited for October, because October is my absolute favorite month of the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My red marker sale order is somewhere in DHL hell.  I already forgot about it.


I juuuuust received it. It sat for 5 days in DHL processing. LOL @ one of the items in the Summer Add on being those Forget-Me-Not seeds. Thanks Julep, didn't care for them the first time around, don't care for them now.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 24, 2014)

Do they send shipping emails? I ordered the free box last weekend and still haven't received a shipping notification.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 24, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Has anyone used the Oxygen Base Coat or the Oxygen Treatment before?  I have my 50% off code from the welcome box and am thinking of trying both.  My nails are STILL STAINED yellow from Tatum (used it for three days months ago, even with a base coat it stained so bad), it's about halfway grown out but I really want to be able to use Soraphine and you can see the yellow tinge through the polish.  I have read the Oxygen products have helped with staining with some people.  I love polishing my nails but I would also love to be able to just wear a clear coat or nothing and let them breathe, but with clients seeing my hands often I am too embarrassed right now to go without polish.  Buffing, lemon juice, peroxide, baking soda, nail soaks from Sally's, nothing has helped!  I'm so mad at Tatum I think I might just throw her away!  The bottom half of my nails look healthy from the OPI Nail Envy at least.
> 
> I also might get the Glitter Removal kit, anyone have good luck with that?


The Cuticle remover drops they have are actually also made to remove stains and I've had some luck with that. I hear mostly bad things about the Oxygen Treatment, although I haven't tried it myself, most people say it makes their nails flake. I have heard people seem to like the Oxygen Base Coat, although again, I haven't tried it. And the glitter removal kit is awesome, I have it and it's worth it just for the finger caps. You don't need to buy their expensive remover packets, just use the caps with some cotton balls and your regular remover, it works just as well. At least once you run out of the packets they give you in the kit. Or do what I did and get it in the Secret Store and it came with a refill too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 24, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> Do they send shipping emails? I ordered the free box last weekend and still haven't received a shipping notification.


I don't remember getting one for a welcome box, they may not send it so it's a surprise when it arrives. Also since it's sent DHL they probably don't want you to notice how long it took to get there.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My red marker sale order is somewhere in DHL hell.  I already forgot about it.


I have orders that are a week old shipped 3 weeks ago still in nowhere land.   That is the way they always ship to me in the east coast weeks.   Not sure how long I can deal with them this way.   Rainbow honey gets to me in 2 days.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 24, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Has anyone used the Oxygen Base Coat or the Oxygen Treatment before?  I have my 50% off code from the welcome box and am thinking of trying both.  My nails are STILL STAINED yellow from Tatum (used it for three days months ago, even with a base coat it stained so bad), it's about halfway grown out but I really want to be able to use Soraphine and you can see the yellow tinge through the polish.  I have read the Oxygen products have helped with staining with some people.  I love polishing my nails but I would also love to be able to just wear a clear coat or nothing and let them breathe, but with clients seeing my hands often I am too embarrassed right now to go without polish.  Buffing, lemon juice, peroxide, baking soda, nail soaks from Sally's, nothing has helped!  I'm so mad at Tatum I think I might just throw her away!  The bottom half of my nails look healthy from the OPI Nail Envy at least.
> 
> I also might get the Glitter Removal kit, anyone have good luck with that?


I'm in the minority, but I really like the Oxygen Treatment. I've used it a few times when I needed a break from polish and it actually helped my brittle, peeling nails. I also like that it has a sheer pink color so it's not like having totally bare nails.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I juuuuust received it. It sat for 5 days in DHL processing. LOL @ one of the items in the Summer Add on being those Forget-Me-Not seeds. Thanks Julep, didn't care for them the first time around, don't care for them now.


Mines been sitting at the DHL hub for 10 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it says estimated delivery is the 19th but usps doesn't even have it yet. This is why i never order from the secret store.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 24, 2014)

I finally got my last red marker sale package. It was Harlow and the mini lip gloss sets they had. I got the lighter shades for my mom, and the darker shades for me. It figures she's trying to steal the darker shades from me now! I had to tell her I'd get her own set next time they had them on sale.


----------



## kElizascope (Jun 24, 2014)

> For me, that's fine because I don't accrue Jules any faster than that, but for someone who gets a lot of Jules from referrals, etc., that might be an issue.


But they changed the referral incentive to giving people a straight $15 credit now, rather than Jules, right?

So, once the people who have a ton of saved-up Jules use them, no one should be able to accrue them faster than they could spend them, as now we'll only earn Jules for actual box purchases*, and, not only do they, of course, not give as many Jules per box as it costs to trade them in, they sure don't give them as an incentive for adding on. *Or, I guess, for SOME customer service issues, which could result in thousands, but I doubt they care then. But, for the professional bloggers or whatever they are who get all their stuff for free due to click-through referrals, I assume they'll end up with dollar credits, instead, which actually seems way better, which seems rather un-Julep-like, but maybe it means they can then report that as revenue?

(I've never understood why there's the incentive of more Jules, hell, more than double the Jules, for purchasing a "bigger" box--that is, the more expensive "Polish Lovers" and whatever the other one is called that includes the beauty products and all the polishes and the kitchen sink--than you get for buying the standard, but then there isn't even a single, solitary little Jule bone thrown toward you for add-ons, even though adding on [products] can add up to the cost , or, now--with half their product line showing up as add-on options**--even well over the cost of, the Whole Enchilada Box).

But, I suspect that, with the new "mystery" "incentive" for adding on, too, they are likely phasing out the Jules. Or, at least, using them for the boxes themselves. Because, that whole "you can only use them once every three months is bull: if you (collective "you") can still use your SKIPS to put your pre-paid three months on "hold" and, thus, have the remaining "paid" boxes bump to the next month(s), there's no reason you shouldn't be able to do the same with Jules. (I.e., you pre-pay $60 bucks, billed during, say, the June 20-24 window, which would--if you went straight through--cover the July, August, September boxes (June 20-24, July 20-24, Aug 20-24 windows). But, you decide that you are skipping July 'cause it sucks, so now you still have three boxes pre-paid, so you Aug, Sept, Oct. You buy August's. Now you have enough Jules for a free box and decide to apply them to Sept's box. So, you have the money still for Oct. and Nov's boxes. Buy those, and they'll re-bill during the Nov. 20-24 window. Why is this a problem? In fact, why wouldn't they RATHER sit on your money and let you pay with Jules, while they earn interest on your money? Duh. Oh, I guess 'cause either they are hoping that, with the Jules sitting there, you will decide to add on more crap that you might not if you have to pay with cash or "extra"--something that, they may be finding people are actually LESS likely to do now that they've pre-paid (I know that, since I got that deal for those three months--which is really only two, since the starter box was the first month--I will not do any add-ons, as, even though I paid way less, I know it's already paid for, vs. "eh, what's another few bucks on something I'm paying now anyway) OR they are planning to do away with letting people use Jules for the main box and they're stringing you along . . . (as we all learned in late Dec. they have no problem changing the ToS with no warning!).

**And what deals they are! Right now, you can add on Bare Face to your Maven Box for $12.99. Or, you can add it on to a regular Julep purchase (and, with some good back-clicking and removing, just get that) for $9.99, and, heck, surely have at least some coupon code available so either take something off of that or get a free polish with it. Their pricing is more random than airline tickets.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jun 25, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Has anyone used the Oxygen Base Coat or the Oxygen Treatment before? I have my 50% off code from the welcome box and am thinking of trying both. My nails are STILL STAINED yellow from Tatum (used it for three days months ago, even with a base coat it stained so bad), it's about halfway grown out but I really want to be able to use Soraphine and you can see the yellow tinge through the polish. I have read the Oxygen products have helped with staining with some people. I love polishing my nails but I would also love to be able to just wear a clear coat or nothing and let them breathe, but with clients seeing my hands often I am too embarrassed right now to go without polish. Buffing, lemon juice, peroxide, baking soda, nail soaks from Sally's, nothing has helped! I'm so mad at Tatum I think I might just throw her away! The bottom half of my nails look healthy from the OPI Nail Envy at least.
> 
> I also might get the Glitter Removal kit, anyone have good luck with that?


I can only speak to the Vanish cuticle/stain remover. It's worked really well for me. I don't really have anything else to compare it to though? As far as any specific product designed for that purpose?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 25, 2014)

kElizascope said:


> But they changed the referral incentive to giving people a straight $15 credit now, rather than Jules, right?


Oh, that's right. I forgot they changed the referral policy. (Since I never refer anyone, I don't pay much attention to the rewards...)

I agree with everything you said!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

I got my warehouse sale order today, even though the tracking still says it's in WA. So, there's hope if any of you guys are still waiting!


----------



## autopilot (Jun 25, 2014)

I ended up with Modern Beauty (Body milk + mint pedi crème, which I love and wanted a backup of!), added on the sunscreen and hand scrub combo for $20, the cuticle pusher, and Lissa.

Really hoping Lissa is not just a dupe of Libby...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 25, 2014)

I actually skipped b/c none of the polishes really appealed to me and the body milk was just eh.  I really wanted to the pedi creme but it wasnt enough to justify getting the Modern Beauty box for me, so I'm hoping I can pick it up during the secret store or something


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 25, 2014)

I wound up with Beverly, Lorenzana, the pedi cream, the nail polish corrector pen, and at the last minute I added on the Magic Tricks set with the cuticle remover and quick dry drops.  I don't really want the quick dry drops but it would have been $7.20 for me to order the cuticle remover with my 50% off code and the set of two as an add-on was $9.99 so it seems like a good deal.

Thanks for the input to my question yesterday everyone...I think I'm going to try out the Oxygen Base, glitter remover set, and nail treatment.


----------



## skyflower (Jun 25, 2014)

I ended up skipping and having my sis add on the sparklers trio, which is what I really wanted. I loved last month's colors and was bummed that only 3 of them ended up as 4.99 addons (only one I cared for).

I think someone mentioned that with Maven luxe you can easily get 5 polishes? But with the 40/35 pricing for luxe, that still comes out to 7-8 per polish, which I think would make my Maven cheaper with addons. Oh well, month 2 of skips for me. The new systems really are a headache for me when I try to figure in cost and value so I will maintain regular Maven for now


----------



## Jacksoki (Jun 25, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I ended up skipping and having my sis add on the sparklers trio, which is what I really wanted. I loved last month's colors and was bummed that only 3 of them ended up as 4.99 addons (only one I cared for).
> 
> I think someone mentioned that with Maven luxe you can easily get 5 polishes? But with the 40/35 pricing for luxe, that still comes out to 7-8 per polish, which I think would make my Maven cheaper with addons. Oh well, month 2 of skips for me. The new systems really are a headache for me when I try to figure in cost and value so I will maintain regular Maven for now


Hiya! That was me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So here's my rationale: It Girl = $20 for 3 polishes

2 new polishes as add-ons = 13.98

Approx $34

So it's about a buck difference. That extra buck is worth it to me to have the extra swap-in options. Totally personal preference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2014)

4th of July sale &amp; new codes are out!! 

http://www.julep.com/shop/gift/4th-of-julep.html

BARBECUE = 50% off
LIBERTY = 40% off

UNCLESAM = 1 free polish w/ $20 order

The discount applies to add-ons as well and they are only good for the next 40 hours (+/-)!

Add-ons...



Spoiler


----------



## acostakk (Jun 26, 2014)

misstrix said:


> 4th of July sale &amp; new codes are out!!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/gift/4th-of-julep.html
> 
> ...


No willpower. None whatsoever. I've been trying to place an Elf order for two days and cannot check out due to system glitches. So I ditched that and got Jennine, cleansing oil, vanish drops and blank canvas primer for $18.59. Happy girl! Thanks for the post!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got the party's over glitter polish remover caps I've been eyeing for $10! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 26, 2014)

Awe man, I just did the Vanish drops as an add-on to the box for $10.  Now I could have gotten them for $3!  Kicking myself... but what can ya do.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 26, 2014)

I ended up getting the glitter polish removal kit and Ally with the cuticle remover and Missy as add-ons for just over $20. It's like paying for just the glitter polish thing and getting everything else for pennies! Very happy with my purchases, seeing as I've had them on my wishlist for a while and I thought Ally was good and gone.

I proooooobably shouldn't have ordered this considering how much I blew on the red marker sale earlier this month and the monthly box charging tomorrow, but oh well. Doing my nails today with four Julep colors I was really happy with (Autumn, Soraphine, Ivy, and Priscilla) might have buttered me up too. Just maybe.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 26, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> I ended up getting the glitter polish removal kit and Ally with the cuticle remover and Missy as add-ons for just over $20. It's like paying for just the glitter polish thing and getting everything else for pennies! Very happy with my purchases, seeing as I've had them on my wishlist for a while and I thought Ally was good and gone.
> 
> I proooooobably shouldn't have ordered this considering how much I blew on the red marker sale earlier this month and the monthly box charging tomorrow, but oh well. Doing my nails today with four Julep colors I was really happy with (Autumn, Soraphine, Ivy, and Priscilla) might have buttered me up too. Just maybe.


Your mani sounds cute, can you post a photo?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 26, 2014)

Just getting to my computer after a long day at work.  i'm definitely hitting up this sale, esp. after skipping next month's box . I'm thinking my sister gonna have a few Julep products in her bday basket next month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I just got the party's over glitter polish remover caps I've been eyeing for $10! Thanks for posting.


I'm soooo tempted to get that and another bottle of Vanish.  Mine's about 1/2 gone and it works SO well.  I think I'll be good though.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm debating. I don't really like any of the polishes they put up, but with the addons also being 50% off, I could get another bareface and cuticle oil for $7.50 combined. Their deals are rarely this good.........debates.........


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 27, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm debating. I don't really like any of the polishes they put up, but with the addons also being 50% off, I could get another bareface and cuticle oil for $7.50 combined. Their deals are rarely this good.........debates.........


Yeah, thats what is getting me too,  the bareface oil being $5 bucks is awesome......even though I already have 2 backups waiting for me


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

Must not buy any more bare face oils!!!  Want them, but I need to be good!


----------



## kElizascope (Jun 27, 2014)

Some of the $9.99 duos include some of the polishes that are in the 4th of Julep (oh, hee hee, GOOD ONE Julep ... if I pronounced it joo-LEP) Sale, and the 50% code (barbecue) works on them. So, same price, but you get an extra polish with it (i.e., Iona, w/ MIllie; Camille, w/ Ramona, for $5).


----------



## yunii (Jun 27, 2014)

misstrix said:


> 4th of July sale &amp; new codes are out!!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/gift/4th-of-julep.html
> 
> ...


Did you receive those codes via an email?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

yunii said:


> Did you receive those codes via an email?


I got the 40% off (liberty) in a email and I saw the bbq one on MSA.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2014)

yunii said:


> Did you receive those codes via an email?


I got BARBECUE when I clicked an email link, LIBERTY popped up when I clicked from a Julep fb post, and UNCLESAM was posted in a fb Julep group I belong to.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 27, 2014)

Ummm...I just checked MyUPS to see when my Golden Tote will arrive, and there's a shipping notice on my calendar for this Wednesday from Julep?!? Since when did they ship anything via UPS? I'm shocked!


----------



## sylarana (Jun 28, 2014)

I just got an email informing me that my box has shipped, but would take longer than usual since they cannot ship nail polish by air.

Which makes no sense as there has always been nail polish in my box. But, they're giving me an extra 100 Jules.

I think their intention is to create the maximum amount of confusion possible with regards to getting a box from A to B. Whatever.

My polish will get to me and if they want to give me Jules, so be it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Ummm...I just checked MyUPS to see when my Golden Tote will arrive, and there's a shipping notice on my calendar for this Wednesday from Julep?!? Since when did they ship anything via UPS? I'm shocked!


Apparently a few people in one of my fb groups contacted the Attorney General about various issues with Julep, including shipping. They received a reply that Julep has 30 days to get their shit together. I wonder if that has something to do with the sudden switch to UPS and the emails that people have started receiving apologizing for a delay?


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 28, 2014)

Ugh Julep needs to stop with these awesome sales...I picked up the Party's Over kit, Octavia (been wanting it for a long time!), Veronica, Petra, the bare face cleansing oil because I'd love to try it, and the little set with the hand cream, Oxygen treatment, and 3 polish remover pads.

I'm definitely done with Julep orders for a while, ha ha!  But glad I got a great deal on some stuff I've been wanting anyway.


----------



## yunii (Jun 28, 2014)

Is something wrong with julep's Facebook? I can't see anything for days.

And I guess it explains why I don't know about those promo codes. I don't usually receive any emails from them.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 28, 2014)

My guess is that their contract with DHL is up and they can finally admit it was a disaster. And didn't they have an East Coast shipping facility for about 6 weeks last summer? I vaguely remember a couple of shipments that originated in NJ or MD.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Apparently a few people in one of my fb groups contacted the Attorney General about various issues with Julep, including shipping. They received a reply that Julep has 30 days to get their shit together. I wonder if that has something to do with the sudden switch to UPS and the emails that people have started receiving apologizing for a delay?


Attorney General?!  I didn't realize things had gotten that bad!  I had problems in May, but nothing that bad, and nothing since.  I know a lot of people were still waiting on the June box too, though...I just didn't realize how bad it was for them!  Maybe this is why their facebook page is down; they're probably busy with damage control right now!  I really don't wish anything bad on the company...I'm still somewhat a fan...but this makes me wonder how much longer they'll survive without some major changes.  Shipping boxes via UPS this month to avoid further problems had to have been exxxxxpensive!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2014)

That's not good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if they switch to ups prices will definitely go up. No more free shipping.

Why would someone call the AG? It's DHL that's painfully slow not Julep.


----------



## yunii (Jun 28, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Apparently a few people in one of my fb groups contacted the Attorney General about various issues with Julep, including shipping. They received a reply that Julep has 30 days to get their shit together. I wonder if that has something to do with the sudden switch to UPS and the emails that people have started receiving apologizing for a delay?


That explains a lot. Since I have issues with them for the entire month of June. First my early June order never got shipped, then when they did, it kinda went into like "no where" situation... And first time ever, I was charged $20 custom for a $14 order. It is nuts. Not to mention, they still have not response to my email about my refer rewards. And no one pick up the phone anymore.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Attorney General?!  I didn't realize things had gotten that bad!  I had problems in May, but nothing that bad, and nothing since.  I know a lot of people were still waiting on the June box too, though...I just didn't realize how bad it was for them!  Maybe this is why their facebook page is down; they're probably busy with damage control right now!  I really don't wish anything bad on the company...I'm still somewhat a fan...but this makes me wonder how much longer they'll survive without some major changes.  Shipping boxes via UPS this month to avoid further problems had to have been exxxxxpensive!





Lolo22 said:


> That's not good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if they switch to ups prices will definitely go up. No more free shipping.
> 
> Why would someone call the AG? It's DHL that's painfully slow not Julep.


Honestly I don't think things have gotten that bad. Sure they can be slow sometimes but I always get my order and CS always takes care of any issues I've had. I think some people are just bratty and entitled and found other bratty entitled people to commiserate with. Strength in numbers and all that jazz. It all started when one girl made a petition on change.org (umm, yeah....) demanding that Julep drop DHL and snowballed from there to writing letters to the AG. If the shipping prices increase, now you know who to blame.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't understand why they don't just do USPS 2-day Priority for all Maven boxes. It seems like for some they were, some they weren't. Honestly, out of all the shipping carriers, I like UPS the least. I've had USPS packages arrive quicker than UPS or FedEx does, and I only like FedEx because my guy gets here pretty much before noon every time. My mail and UPS don't arrive until sometimes after 5PM on bad days. I'm already kind of over Julep, skipped my box this month, and haven't seen anything I had to have in the most recent sale. I can't believe people were freaking out so much to get the AG involved, I'm sorry but Ipsy and Birchbox have had worse problems recently than a few late boxes. I have never had to email Julep about a problem, and while DHL is slow, it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## yunii (Jun 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't understand why they don't just do USPS 2-day Priority for all Maven boxes. It seems like for some they were, some they weren't. Honestly, out of all the shipping carriers, I like UPS the least. I've had USPS packages arrive quicker than UPS or FedEx does, and I only like FedEx because my guy gets here pretty much before noon every time. My mail and UPS don't arrive until sometimes after 5PM on bad days. I'm already kind of over Julep, skipped my box this month, and haven't seen anything I had to have in the most recent sale. I can't believe people were freaking out so much to get the AG involved, I'm sorry but Ipsy and Birchbox have had worse problems recently than a few late boxes. I have never had to email Julep about a problem, and while DHL is slow, it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.


I just they they make it out of this okay. It is scary when a company Facebook page not load and their phone goes to voicemail only.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2014)

They extended the 4th of Julep sale! All of the codes still work and I found a new one!

Use CELEBRATE for 30% off.

reminder:

BARBECUE = 50% off
LIBERTY = 40% off
UNCLESAM = 1 free polish w/ $20 order


----------



## MakeTime4Makeup (Jun 28, 2014)

I actually got a few colors this month - I am an artist and even if things are close, sometimes they're different enough that I feel like it's worth it on a color theory basis.  I love the julep bottles because I can fit a bazillion different colors and I honestly haven't used many colors more than twice.

The DHL shipping was annoying, but I'd rather get something slow and cheap than fast and expensive, so it was never a major issue for me.  I also had pretty good experiences with their customer service.  When something took more than 10 days, they shipped me a replacement order and refunded the original cost. Crazy generous in my opinion.

As we saw with Bondi however, shipping issues are serious, and inconsistant customer service is even more critical.  I'm disapointed to hear about all of the problems and I hope that they can get their shit together without jacking prices up even more.

My biggest disapointment has been their increasing addons and other things without first notifying people on facebook and via email.  I also think they should offer jules on regular purchases and those made in the secret store, but hey, sometimes I need a reason not to buy polish.  I hope they get their shit together soon because honestly I have 300 polishes and most of them are Julep.  I'd hate for them to crash and burn because they can't make customers happy.


----------



## yunii (Jun 28, 2014)

MakeTime4Makeup said:


> I actually got a few colors this month - I am an artist and even if things are close, sometimes they're different enough that I feel like it's worth it on a color theory basis. I love the julep bottles because I can fit a bazillion different colors and I honestly haven't used many colors more than twice.
> 
> The DHL shipping was annoying, but I'd rather get something slow and cheap than fast and expensive, so it was never a major issue for me. I also had pretty good experiences with their customer service. When something took more than 10 days, they shipped me a replacement order and refunded the original cost. Crazy generous in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I have over 100 of their polishes and I still have over half a year of subscription with them. Hopefully everything will be okay soon.

I do think you are lucky that they refunded full for you just for being late. That have never happen to me. To be exact there are times when I have to notice I am missing a product that I ordered and had to call them up for refund. I am fine with it since I did get my money back.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm also quite happy with them and don't understand the frustration over longer shipping. They have me 300 Jules last month and 100 this month for something that just is the way it is. I miss the 2day usps shipping of the maven boxes, but have little problem adjusting to longer shipping. Glossybox takes forever, FedEx smartpost as well. With bespoke, I have to wait 2 weeks after selecting a box before they send it.

The only thing I dislike is the $6.99 add on cost. I won't be adding on any polishes unless I am super crazy about them.

And I asked them not to auto-renew my 3 months prepaid ... I'd rather use my Jules and start a new prepaid period when I want to.

CS via email is slow, but so far helpful. I've been charged twice for one order, but they returned the charge as soon as I told them.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 28, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Honestly I don't think things have gotten that bad. Sure they can be slow sometimes but I always get my order and CS always takes care of any issues I've had. I think some people are just bratty and entitled and found other bratty entitled people to commiserate with. Strength in numbers and all that jazz. It all started when one girl made a petition on change.org (umm, yeah....) demanding that Julep drop DHL and snowballed from there to writing letters to the AG. If the shipping prices increase, now you know who to blame.  &lt;_&lt;


Totally agree. I saw the petition but missed the stuff about contacting the AG. Seriously ridiculous. 



Kelly Silva said:


> I don't understand why they don't just do USPS 2-day Priority for all Maven boxes. It seems like for some they were, some they weren't. Honestly, out of all the shipping carriers, I like UPS the least. I've had USPS packages arrive quicker than UPS or FedEx does, and I only like FedEx because my guy gets here pretty much before noon every time. My mail and UPS don't arrive until sometimes after 5PM on bad days. I'm already kind of over Julep, skipped my box this month, and haven't seen anything I had to have in the most recent sale. I can't believe people were freaking out so much to get the AG involved, I'm sorry but Ipsy and Birchbox have had worse problems recently than a few late boxes. I have never had to email Julep about a problem, and while DHL is slow, it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.


USPS recently changed their policy that they will no longer ship polish via air, it all has to go ground now and since they ship out of Seattle that can be a pretty long trek across the country (and even longer for those of us outside the lower 48 - my 2-3 day shipping is now around 2 weeks.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh and the Julep FB page loading thing isn't just a Julep issue. I've run across it with quite a few pages lately, especially from my phone. I think its a FB thing.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, that makes a lot of sense then and it's clearly outside of their power. I'm not willing to pay more to get stuff faster ..


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 29, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Oh and the Julep FB page loading thing isn't just a Julep issue. I've run across it with quite a few pages lately, especially from my phone. I think its a FB thing.


I haven't been on fb much this week, but I've been hearing a lot of complaints about it not working or not loading for people. I have no idea what's up, but it is pretty likely that it's a fb problem and not related to Julep specifically.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 29, 2014)

I think a lot of it was having to do with people ordering the Plie and them running out of stock. I definitely remember some people saying they hadn't even gotten their box before the June box window opened already. That's definitely kind of an issue.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 29, 2014)

Julep CS has been great the few times I called them.  They helped me add Rae when it was short on stock during monthly selections because it was showing up as available for a small period of time but wouldn't let me add it online, so she added it 'on the back end' and it went through. That CS rep was great and a huge help.

One time my add-ons arrived but not my regular box - super weird, but they sent me out a new one quickly and didn't give me any crap about it, just apologized.

When I called to cancel before I re-subbed I just left a voicemail and they canceled me the next day and I got an email, no hassle at all.

Overall, besides the few shipping issues they seem to have I think Julep does have good CS but maybe they just get overwhelmed sometimes.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 30, 2014)

Secret Store is open!

http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 30, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Secret Store is open!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html


anything amazing? i cannot see it due to credit card issue - they aren't open for a while...


----------



## AMaas (Jun 30, 2014)

July Birthstone looks pretty!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2014)

Link to July birthstone polish...

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/martina.html

I don't have access to the store since I skipped or I'd post all of the links for you ladies. Maybe someone else would be so kind? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 30, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Link to July birthstone polish...
> 
> http://www.julep.com/secret-store/martina.html
> 
> I don't have access to the store since I skipped or I'd post all of the links for you ladies. Maybe someone else would be so kind? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it the same price ($11.20) in the store?  Are there any current codes that can be used with the store?


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Link to July birthstone polish...
> 
> http://www.julep.com/secret-store/martina.html
> 
> I don't have access to the store since I skipped or I'd post all of the links for you ladies. Maybe someone else would be so kind? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



The-champagne-trio

Martina July Birth Stone Polish
July-garden-party-surprise-1
July-garden-party-surprise-2
July-garden-party-surprise-3
Garden-glam-kit
Mint-mojito-wristlet-set
Ice-cream-trio
Summertime-color-kit
Sun-salutation-set
Cuticle-911
Parlor-to-go


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 30, 2014)

I really like Martina (although I don't think there is a red polish I don't like!) so I will definitely be picking it up when I can use a discount code!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> I posted some links in my blog.


Could you please provide those links here? Redirecting people to your blog like this is considered blog promotion, and that's actually a violation of the forum's terms of service.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Screencaps



Spoiler


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 30, 2014)

The one thing I actually wanted (ice cream trio) was sold out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm cancelling. their lack of people to answer the phones is irritating (and the hold message repeatedly).  Very frustrated.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The one thing I actually wanted (ice cream trio) was sold out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like that trio too!  I already have the green speckle polish though &amp; I didn't take a box this month.  Too bad it was sold out!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 30, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I like that trio too!  I already have the green speckle polish though &amp; I didn't take a box this month.  Too bad it was sold out!


I already have the purple speckle but $14.99 for the other two and one to swap isn't bad at all. Definitely too bad.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 30, 2014)

Evolution of a foodie has link-o-palooza for this month:

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/06/julep-july-2014-secret-store-is-open.html


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Could you please provide those links here? Redirecting people to your blog like this is considered blog promotion, and that's actually a violation of the forum's terms of service.


Oh I am sorry about this. I didn't know. I was just lazy to post all the links again. Let me figure out how to delete my last post.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 1, 2014)

Are there any promo codes that work on the secret store?


----------



## mgarcia (Jul 1, 2014)

I placed an order on the 26th with the BARBECUE code and I still have not gotten a shipping notice. Is anyone else waiting on a shipping notice for just a 'regular' order? It's never taken this long for me to get one before.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 1, 2014)

mgarcia said:


> I placed an order on the 26th with the BARBECUE code and I still have not gotten a shipping notice. Is anyone else waiting on a shipping notice for just a 'regular' order? It's never taken this long for me to get one before.


I wonder how much of a shipping revamp the move away from DHL is going to cause.  Let's hope they get it together faster than Birchbox.

FWIW, my Maven box was marked "Ready for UPS" last Friday night, actually hit UPS in Seattle yesterday.  It left Iowa this afternoon and is supposed to be delivered on Thursday.  Honestly, that's about the fastest shipping I've had from Julep in months.

I don't expect them to stay with UPS for long, but selfishly, I wish they would.  At least where I live, UPS is about the most reliable shipper.


----------



## mgarcia (Jul 1, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I wonder how much of a shipping revamp the move away from DHL is going to cause.  Let's hope they get it together faster than Birchbox.
> 
> FWIW, my Maven box was marked "Ready for UPS" last Friday night, actually hit UPS in Seattle yesterday.  It left Iowa this afternoon and is supposed to be delivered on Thursday.  Honestly, that's about the fastest shipping I've had from Julep in months.
> 
> I don't expect them to stay with UPS for long, but selfishly, I wish they would.  At least where I live, UPS is about the most reliable shipper.


I usually get a shipping notice within a couple days, but it always takes at least two weeks to get to me. At least through the old DHL. I figured it's something to do with the changes, but I don't want to email OR call yet because of all the people saying they aren't being contacted back. I should have just passed on the order, but those damn deals get me every time. I guess I'll wait another day and then call if I don't receive anything.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess I'm confused about the whole USPS wont ship ground anymore thing.  I've gotten nail polish via USPS (marked ORM-D) twice in the last week and I can't find anything on USPS's website about a change in the rules.  Is it possible they are just trying UPS just to see how it goes?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I guess I'm confused about the whole USPS wont ship ground anymore thing.  I've gotten nail polish via USPS (marked ORM-D) twice in the last week and I can't find anything on USPS's website about a change in the rules.  Is it possible they are just trying UPS just to see how it goes?


I think it's that USPS won't ship polish air. So no more USPS 2-Day for boxes like they were doing.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 1, 2014)

mgarcia said:


> I placed an order on the 26th with the BARBECUE code and I still have not gotten a shipping notice. Is anyone else waiting on a shipping notice for just a 'regular' order? It's never taken this long for me to get one before.


Same for me and I haven't gotten a notice yet either.  Luckily Julep has always shipped very quickly for me, but I have a feeling that is about to change.  I haven't heard anything about my monthly box being shipped either, no tracking or anything, so I have no idea if that's on the way or not.

I'm just going to wait - if I don't at least get a tracking email in 3-4 days I'll give them a call.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think it's that USPS won't ship polish air. So no more USPS 2-Day for boxes like they were doing.


Ohhhhh, ok thanks. My boxes always take 1-2 weeks (maven and regular orders) so I guess I have never had one shipped 2-day.  Weird.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 1, 2014)

I hate that Julep ships from Seattle and I LIVE IN SEATTLE and it still takes DAYS to get to me. It was shipped on Friday apparently and it's gone nowhere, so maybe it didn't actually ship.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 1, 2014)

Just got an email from Julep that my box shipped and that it's going DHL.  They apologized for the delay and said they are going to put 100 Jules in my account.  

Hello Maven, I'm so excited for July's Maven Box, and hope you are too! I wanted to reach out and let you know that your box is on its way, but it might take a little longer than usual to arrive. Unfortunately, we're not allowed to ship nail polish by air, so if your box contains polish, we'll be sending it via ground transportation. I know how much it matters that you get your box as quickly as possible, so we're working to expand and improve our shipping system ASAP (including opening a new fulfillment center very soon). As a token of our thanks for your patience (and with our apologies for any delay), we've added 100 Jules to your Maven account. Please reach out to us with any questions. We always love to hear from you. Thanks for being a Maven, Jane Park CEO &amp; Founder


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

I've heard that in order to sort out things with the AG, they had to show they were working to resolve the problem, and give some sort of compensation. Hence the pity 100 Jules. 100 Jules is really not going to get you anything.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thought I would share a great Zoya promotion 

The code "THREEDOM" gets you 3 Zoya polishes for free - just pay shipping and handling 

Sale goes to July 6th


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Just got an email from Julep that my box shipped and that it's going DHL.  They apologized for the delay and said they are going to put 100 Jules in my account.
> 
> Hello Maven, I'm so excited for July's Maven Box, and hope you are too! I wanted to reach out and let you know that your box is on its way, but it might take a little longer than usual to arrive. Unfortunately, we're not allowed to ship nail polish by air, so if your box contains polish, we'll be sending it via ground transportation. I know how much it matters that you get your box as quickly as possible, so we're working to expand and improve our shipping system ASAP (including opening a new fulfillment center very soon). As a token of our thanks for your patience (and with our apologies for any delay), we've added 100 Jules to your Maven account. Please reach out to us with any questions. We always love to hear from you. Thanks for being a Maven, Jane Park CEO &amp; Founder


Yup, just got this same email. Oh well. I'm not really in a hurry to get my box anyway. XD


----------



## Jwhackers (Jul 1, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Thought I would share a great Zoya promotion
> 
> The code "THREEDOM" gets you 3 Zoya polishes for free - just pay shipping and handling
> 
> Sale goes to July 6th


I took advantage of this and got binx, aurora and zuza. Made up for me not taking my july julep box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Thought I would share a great Zoya promotion
> 
> The code "THREEDOM" gets you 3 Zoya polishes for free - just pay shipping and handling
> 
> Sale goes to July 6th


Thanks for posting!! Pricy shipping but for 3 free polishes, I don't mind. I got Dillon, Muse, and Binx!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 2, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thanks for posting!! Pricy shipping but for 3 free polishes, I don't mind. I got Dillon, Muse, and Binx!


it's not just shipping -- they called it "special S&amp;H". So the handling part is supposed to justify the other part of the cost etc etc


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 2, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thanks for posting!! Pricy shipping but for 3 free polishes, I don't mind. I got Dillon, Muse, and Binx!





Jwhackers said:


> I took advantage of this and got binx, aurora and zuza. Made up for me not taking my july julep box.


Great choices girls!  I have Binx and Zuza and love both of them, they are both really summer-y.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Thought I would share a great Zoya promotion
> 
> The code "THREEDOM" gets you 3 Zoya polishes for free - just pay shipping and handling
> 
> Sale goes to July 6th


OMG....I had to get this!  Thanks!  I also got Zuza, Wednesday and Maya..it was hard to choose 3!  I think I am getting seriously addicted to nail polish!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 2, 2014)

I got the same email that my box was going to be delayed.

I am upset and happy at the same time, upset because they used to ship from NJ (I'm in NY) so it got to me the 1st of the month, however I am grateful that they had the courtesy to email me about this. Unlike other companies out there (I'm talking to you Glossybox).. so at least I'm not wondering where my box is, and I know it's late :/ ! 

mixed feelings


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 2, 2014)

With the Zoya code I got Katherine, Paloma, and Frida (the jellies from the fall collection)

I have 2 accounts so on the other I am going to order Evvie and Dream, and then I'm torn between Binx and Wendy.  Does anyone have either of those that they can recommend one or the other?  They both look so pretty!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 2, 2014)

prettylights said:


> With the Zoya code I got Katherine, Paloma, and Frida (the jellies from the fall collection)
> 
> I have 2 accounts so on the other I am going to order Evvie and Dream, and then I'm torn between Binx and Wendy.  Does anyone have either of those that they can recommend one or the other?  They both look so pretty!


They are both pretty.  I but think Binx is more unique.  So, I recommend Binx.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks! I ordered from Zoya. Makes up for me canceling my Julep account.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 2, 2014)

ok so julep says my polish won't arrive until july 8-10, but USPS shows that it's at my seattle post office TODAY, so i would assume it'll arrive tomorrow right? i really want to use the sparkler for my 4th of july nails!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 2, 2014)

mgarcia said:


> I placed an order on the 26th with the BARBECUE code and I still have not gotten a shipping notice. Is anyone else waiting on a shipping notice for just a 'regular' order? It's never taken this long for me to get one before.


I just got my shipping notice today and it's been shipped DHL.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jul 2, 2014)

I got my box today.  I opened the tab on the lotion a little to smell it, doesn't see too strong.  The free gift for taking 3 add-on's is a nail polish duo...Farrah (which I have been eyeing) and alexandra (which I think i have) where the two I got.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I got my box today.  I opened the tab on the lotion a little to smell it, doesn't see too strong.  The free gift for taking 3 add-on's is a nail polish duo...Farrah (which I have been eyeing) and alexandra (which I think i have) where the two I got.


Some people are getting different gift colors, so others may get something different from this.


----------



## lorez88 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Thought I would share a great Zoya promotion
> 
> The code "THREEDOM" gets you 3 Zoya polishes for free - just pay shipping and handling
> 
> Sale goes to July 6th


AHH! Thanks so much for posting! I didn't pick up a Maven box this month, so I'm excited to get 3 polishes for only 12 bucks! I picked up Arabella, Hudson, and Skylar.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Jul 2, 2014)

EDIT: Sorry for the double post, I was just so excited!


----------



## Lily V (Jul 2, 2014)

I got my box today today too- bombshell, with add-ons of the 2 stardusts (braiden, tegan).  The purple (beverly) is really pretty- I don't think I have a shade like it in my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  a plum-purple, very glossy looking- I can't wait to try it out tonight... lissa looks sufficently different than my teals/turqoises too, but I'll have to take a closer look at all of them and see..  Not a bad box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope for excellent formulas for them!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 3, 2014)

I got my box today as well. Modern Beauty, and I added on Tegan, Braiden and the body scrub. And 2 Tootsie Rolls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My bonus for taking 3 add ons were Farrah and Alexandra, which I think I already have, so those will go in the gift pile.

Overall I am not disappointed by the shipping time. But happy for the extra 100 Jules!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 3, 2014)

My box arrived yesterday, too.  I got Braiden and Tegan, as well as Vicki and the Oxygen top and base coats.  I didn't bother with a third add-on, so I didn't get the extra polishes.  But given the size of my Julep collection, and the fact that this is the first time in months that I didn't get the Polish Lovers upgrade, I probably would have received dupes anyway.  Vicki looks brighter than I was expecting. In the bottle (to me) she reminds me of neon Harriet.  Will have to see when I swatch.

And this was pretty good shipping time for me.  I wish they'd ditch DHL altogether, as well as that "new, improved tracking" you get with it.  Ugh.


----------



## sylarana (Jul 3, 2014)

I just dislike how unpredictable DHL is. Julep handed them my box on the 27th (superfast on their side), but Dhl did nothing with it till the 2nd. And, now it's sitting again in Union City waiting to be handed over to Usps .. which can take a day or a week. You never know. It's frustrating as the actual transportation time is just 24-36 hrs ...


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

Received mine today, but no candy! XD


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 4, 2014)

This is the latest I've had to wait for my box. (Guess it's my turn to be on the delay list, huh?) Originally the Navar tracker said that I'd get it on the 11-14th, now it's saying 14-15th. USPS shows that it's still in pre-shipment. Which means that Julep gave them the box on 7/1 (nice turn around on their part!) and DHL is sitting on it.....


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Received mine today, but no candy! XD


You didnt miss much, it was only 2 tootsie rolls lol.

I got my box and LOVE Vicki (though the formula is a little tricky), Kelsey looks so blah I probably won't even try it.  The lotion barely has a scent at all but it's nice enough.  This month was kind of meh for me.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 7, 2014)

Did anyone else not get the 100 Jules promised in the shipping email added to their account? Mine arent in there and I'm concerned I wont see them.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 7, 2014)

button6004 said:


> Did anyone else not get the 100 Jules promised in the shipping email added to their account? Mine arent in there and I'm concerned I wont see them.


I don't have them either.  I figured they would put them in when they put in the Jules for taking the monthly box.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 7, 2014)

button6004 said:


> Did anyone else not get the 100 Jules promised in the shipping email added to their account? Mine arent in there and I'm concerned I wont see them.


I didn't get them either, I did email them today just to check.

Apparently both my boxes (monthly box plus the sale items I picked up) are being delivered today although DHL tracking still says the 10-14th.  But when I actually tracked them they are out for delivery.  That'll be a nice surprise when I get home from work!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 7, 2014)

I have not received mine either. Let us know what you find out, @


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 7, 2014)

AMaas said:


> I have not received mine either. Let us know what you find out, @


Will do


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 7, 2014)

My monthly box came today, but although my other order says "out for delivery" at the same time as the monthly box only 1 was actually delivered.  Hopefully it didn't get misplaced and I'll get it tomorrow.

I already swatched Lorenzana and Beverly.  The formula seems a bit thick on both so I might thin them out.

Beverly is a very pretty color but it's very similar to Evelyn, which I picked up during the $2 sale.  It's just a bit more purple.  The finish is gorgeous though and although it's a darker shade it still looks summery to me.  I think I'll try this one on my toes.

I have nothing too similar to Lorenzana which kind of surprises me since I have a lot of light neutral shades.  Very pretty and understated but not boring!  Great coverage too for a neutral.

I also got the pedi cream, polish corrector (tried it briefly and it seems to work well), the quick dry drops and the cuticle remover which I am going to try tonight to see if it helps with the staining on my nails.


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 7, 2014)

And now my box says it will be delivered the 16th-18th... I'm not going to hold my breath that I'll have it by the time the August window opens. Sad panda!


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 7, 2014)

But, in other news, I got my 4th of July sale box today!


----------



## yunii (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth or dare mystery box is out.

http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/truth-dare-mystery-box.html


----------



## AMaas (Jul 8, 2014)

$100 apiece for mystery boxes??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 8, 2014)

AMaas said:


> $100 apiece for mystery boxes??


If you click them, they show the price as $24.99, valued at $100. Must be a pricing glitch that the hover price shows $100.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it's misleading how it says the product, then says "the rest of this box is filled with $100 plus." I bet the $100 includes the product.

Especially lame since these products have all been dirt cheap as add ons lately and were $7 yesterday. I got the vanish for $3 the other week.


----------



## skyflower (Jul 8, 2014)

anyone getting the mystery boxes? 

isn't there usually a new polish introduced for the mystery boxes? 

the moisture max trio or the base coat look interesting, but i think it would be easier to justify purchase price if the retail value of the known item was at most the price you pay for the box, otherwise it's like paying more for the product you want with the possibility of getting stuck with america and karen (and a handful of other polishes they try desparately to get rid of).  hoping for spoilers while the boxes are still available!


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 8, 2014)

skyflower said:


> anyone getting the mystery boxes?
> 
> isn't there usually a new polish introduced for the mystery boxes?
> 
> the moisture max trio or the base coat look interesting, but i think it would be easier to justify purchase price if the retail value of the known item was at most the price you pay for the box, otherwise it's like paying more for the product you want with the possibility of getting stuck with america and karen (and a handful of other polishes they try desparately to get rid of).  hoping for spoilers while the boxes are still available!


I'm not getting one... Generally I would rather wait for a sale or coupon code and put together my own products for $25 to ensure I get what I want than leave it up to chance and get stuff I won't use.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 8, 2014)

I put on Beverly last night and I love it - it's such a gorgeous berry-purple!  Just a heads up that although it's described as a cream the texture is more of a jelly, but I like the way that makes it look.  I used two coats for even coverage.  It just might become my favorite Julep polish!

I used the polish corrector pen after I did my mani and I'm pretty disappointed.  It hardly took off the polish and I had to swipe it multiple times to get it to take anything off.  I even dipped it straight in acetone, thinking that maybe the remover in the container was too weak, and tried to use it that way and it still sucked.  I finished cleaning up with my usual little brush instead which went so much faster.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

skyflower said:


> anyone getting the mystery boxes?
> 
> isn't there usually a new polish introduced for the mystery boxes?
> 
> the moisture max trio or the base coat look interesting, but i think it would be easier to justify purchase price if the retail value of the known item was at most the price you pay for the box, otherwise it's like paying more for the product you want with the possibility of getting stuck with america and karen (and a handful of other polishes they try desparately to get rid of). hoping for spoilers while the boxes are still available!


These ones won't have a new polish in them. Since they already offered the base coat at a sale price so soon I'm guessing it wasn't that popular and we'll see lots more promos with it. The moisture mask has been an add on a lot recently which might be a better deal if you don't want to risk getting unwanted polishes.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not even tempted by the mystery boxes this time around. I think I'm at the point where I have so many Juleps that I am pretty much guaranteed dupes.


----------



## yunii (Jul 8, 2014)

skyflower said:


> anyone getting the mystery boxes?
> 
> isn't there usually a new polish introduced for the mystery boxes?
> 
> the moisture max trio or the base coat look interesting, but i think it would be easier to justify purchase price if the retail value of the known item was at most the price you pay for the box, otherwise it's like paying more for the product you want with the possibility of getting stuck with america and karen (and a handful of other polishes they try desparately to get rid of). hoping for spoilers while the boxes are still available!


I purchased one of the boxes because I haven't try the base coat yet and I can get a free birthstone polish with the promo code.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Did anyone get an email about the mystery boxes?  I didn't and I guess I would have expected on.  Just curious.  Thanks


----------



## AMaas (Jul 9, 2014)

I got an email yesterday about the mystery boxes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm not even tempted by the mystery boxes this time around. I think I'm at the point where I have so many Juleps that I am pretty much guaranteed dupes.


With around 140 Juleps, I'm at the same point. I haven't been tempted by a mystery box in quite a while. lol


----------



## yunii (Jul 9, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Did anyone get an email about the mystery boxes?  I didn't and I guess I would have expected on.  Just curious.  Thanks


I don't receive Julep's emails for some time now. I guessed that it is because of the new CASL law in Canada that is scaring a lot of the companies from sending emails.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 9, 2014)

I received my box yesterday. I tried the lotion and I don't really like the smell of it. I think I'm going to just give it away since it's big and heavy so would probably be costly to trade. I picked Kelsey and Lorenzana as my polishes. They are both kinda blah and I'm pretty sure I already have Julep dupes for both now that I see them both in person. I picked this box myself so I only have myself to blame.

Oh, I haven't tried it yet, but Kelsey looks like Clara in the bottle. It also doesn't look like it has the color intensity as in the pictures on Juleps site (although I'm used to polishes not always looking like they do in Juleps swatches).


----------



## button6004 (Jul 9, 2014)

Im really frustrated with shipping.  My box has been sitting in MD with a status of "tendered to USPS" for 3 days now.  COME ON JULEP. I just want my polishes!!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 9, 2014)

Their shipping tracker is terrible.

If you take the DHL tracking number from the email and put it into USPS.com, you should be able to see whether/what USPS is doing with it.  Also, if it hasn't actually been received by USPS, I'd call Julep now to ask about it.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 9, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Their shipping tracker is terrible.
> 
> If you take the DHL tracking number from the email and put it into USPS.com, you should be able to see whether/what USPS is doing with it.  Also, if it hasn't actually been received by USPS, I'd call Julep now to ask about it.


This is SO good to know. USPS.com says it hasnt even received it!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 9, 2014)

My box came a few days ago, and I got Vicki and Lissa. Both are a little thick and pretty much one-coaters. Lissa is a straight-up turquoise cream. Vicki is a little pinker than I expected  - I was hoping for a pink with a hint of coral. The body milk is lightly scented and I don't have any strong feeling about it. For me it was a solid box. Nothing super amazing, but I like everything I got.


----------



## Robinssa (Jul 9, 2014)

I didn't get my add ons with my box, I've been on hold 9 minutes now. I'm going to cancel too, value just isn't there for me anymore. Sitting on hold for so long isn't helping either.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 9, 2014)

Robinssa said:


> I didn't get my add ons with my box, I've been on hold 9 minutes now. I'm going to cancel too, value just isn't there for me anymore. Sitting on hold for so long isn't helping either.


I had the body polish as an add on and I didn't get it either. I also got some nail touch up/cleaning/scrape-y tool that I didn't order.  :unsure2:

I'm probably going to cancel next month anyway because I now have more polish than I could ever use. Not that I'll stop buying more, but I'd rather randomly buy pretty colors when I'm in Ulta than have a sub box "for the value".


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 9, 2014)

Ugh sorry everyone about your Julep problems, I'm glad I skipped this month now.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll be lucky to have my box by the end of next week. It's only just now "manifested for export".

Someone explain to me the logic of ground shipping from WA, down to CA, up to Vancouver, then across to Toronto.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 10, 2014)

I called yesterday to ask them if they could tell me where my box was, since the USPS and Julep tracking were totally different. The CS I got was less than ideal, to be honest.

The girl told me that she was seeing the same thing I was, but that they "made it clear that shipping takes 5-10 business days" so they "have until Friday for it to arrive and it should be there by then." So I said "okay, but your site says you ship on the 27th of the month, which would have been basically 2 weeks ago, which puts at that 10 business days." I basically just wanted her to be slightly sympathetic, and she just kept telling me I should know that it takes 5-10 business days.  That doesnt explain why DHL has said for FOUR DAYS NOW that my box has been 45 minutes away in MD sitting there with USPS while USPS says they havent received it yet.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I called yesterday to ask them if they could tell me where my box was, since the USPS and Julep tracking were totally different. The CS I got was less than ideal, to be honest.
> 
> The girl told me that she was seeing the same thing I was, but that they "made it clear that shipping takes 5-10 business days" so they "have until Friday for it to arrive and it should be there by then." So I said "okay, but your site says you ship on the 27th of the month, which would have been basically 2 weeks ago, which puts at that 10 business days." I basically just wanted her to be slightly sympathetic, and she just kept telling me I should know that it takes 5-10 business days.  That doesnt explain why DHL has said for FOUR DAYS NOW that my box has been 45 minutes away in MD sitting there with USPS while USPS says they havent received it yet.


I can't believe that the problems that occur during the "hand-off" from these cheap-a$$ shipping companies and USPS doesn't end up costing the shippers more to replace products that go missing than they save by using them.

I will tell you that more than once, I've had a package go AWOL and then checked one morning to find about 5 days worth of USPS updates and the package is out for delivery.  USPS is partly to blame, too, as they don't seem to understand how closely people follow shipping: things don't always get scanned at every step along the way and their website doesn't always update when something is scanned.  But USPS attitude seems to be that anything with super-cheap postage is at the bottom of their priority list.

Hope it makes it way to you eventually!


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm getting spooked by their CS issues. I emailed on 7/9 (see previous post in this thread) and still no response. I just called (stupid since they're on PST but still) and left a voicemail asking them to respond to my email and cancel my account and sent a FB message asking the same. I wasn't really bothered by the slower shipping this month since my box still arrived before any of my other monthly subs, but the fact that they sent the wrong item (which happened to be cheaper than the one I paid for!!!) and now aren't responding is worrisome.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jul 13, 2014)

After the experience I've had with Julep this month, I will never go back. Right after our rooms opened in June, I called Julep and cancelled my subscription over the phone with a representative. Yet on the 27th, my bank account was charged for the July box. I was at work, so I emailed them, and received a response that I would hear back in 2-3 days. I told them my account was supposed to be cancelled, and to please release the funds back into my account, and not send me a box.

A few days went by, and bam. I get an email notification that my box has shipped. Again, I email them, and finally get a response saying they cancelled my account. I emailed back to ask if they would refund my money or if the box had already shipped. No response. I checked tracking, and the box was frozen and rerouted back to themselves, yet they refuse to refund my money. I'll be on the phone with them again tomorrow morning to get my refund. The customer service by email is horrible, and my experience over the phone got no results...so we'll see if I get my money back, or if they just keep it for nothing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 14, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> After the experience I've had with Julep this month, I will never go back. Right after our rooms opened in June, I called Julep and cancelled my subscription over the phone with a representative. Yet on the 27th, my bank account was charged for the July box. I was at work, so I emailed them, and received a response that I would hear back in 2-3 days. I told them my account was supposed to be cancelled, and to please release the funds back into my account, and not send me a box.
> 
> A few days went by, and bam. I get an email notification that my box has shipped. Again, I email them, and finally get a response saying they cancelled my account. I emailed back to ask if they would refund my money or if the box had already shipped. No response. I checked tracking, and the box was frozen and rerouted back to themselves, yet they refuse to refund my money. I'll be on the phone with them again tomorrow morning to get my refund. The customer service by email is horrible, and my experience over the phone got no results...so we'll see if I get my money back, or if they just keep it for nothing.


sorry to hear that. i too cancelled and won't go back. the customer service isn't reachable or responsive - and it's not a way to run a business in my perspective.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> After the experience I've had with Julep this month, I will never go back. Right after our rooms opened in June, I called Julep and cancelled my subscription over the phone with a representative. Yet on the 27th, my bank account was charged for the July box. I was at work, so I emailed them, and received a response that I would hear back in 2-3 days. I told them my account was supposed to be cancelled, and to please release the funds back into my account, and not send me a box.
> 
> A few days went by, and bam. I get an email notification that my box has shipped. Again, I email them, and finally get a response saying they cancelled my account. I emailed back to ask if they would refund my money or if the box had already shipped. No response. I checked tracking, and the box was frozen and rerouted back to themselves, yet they refuse to refund my money. I'll be on the phone with them again tomorrow morning to get my refund. The customer service by email is horrible, and my experience over the phone got no results...so we'll see if I get my money back, or if they just keep it for nothing.


Sorry to hear all this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's very worrisome that there seems to be increased reports of problems canceling and email response times (which was already bad). An extra few CS reps and some training would go such a long way.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jul 14, 2014)

Agreed...a lot of my frustration right now is because I've heard back from them only once, and she completely ignored my request for a refund. I don't see why they should get to keep $20 AND the box. I really need to check to make sure the account is truly cancelled online, since it wasn't last time.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah their CS is not doing so hot right now. I never got a response to my email, voicemail, or FB message, but I got through to them on the phone on Saturday. You could hear all the other phone conversations that were happening in the background and the CS rep had to keep putting the phone down to look stuff up in the system (like four times) so I kept hearing all of that. They are shipping me the missing product, so that is good at least. I also asked them to cancel my account and the rep said she would and then I received a voicemail and email shortly after saying that I still have 2 months prepaid so I have to call back to discuss how to deal with that, which I haven't done yet. I'm not sure how I could possibly have 2 months left since I'm pretty sure my 3-month sub renewed in May or June.  :unsure2:  I just really don't want to deal with them auto-renewing my subscription again without giving much warning. I find it really frustrating that 1) there's nothing on your account page showing when your current subscription expires and when you will be billed again and 2) there's no way to cancel or switch to a different payment schedule without calling CS.

It doesn't help that I also had to deal with Fabletics CS on Saturday too. I just wanted to cancel my account and the CS rep kept reading off all these things I would be "missing out on" if I cancelled until I finally just barked at him to cancel it and be done. I hate phones.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 14, 2014)

I sat on hold for 30 min twice one day - in the middle of my work day - and was unable to reach them.  If they have that kind of volume then they need to hire people.  And left messages from another time I reached out - only to have them respond 10 days later to my voicemail (after I cancelled when I did reach them).  None of my emails apparently went through either (or so the rep who finally cancelled said).  She just kept saying "we are trying" - it's not an issue of trying; it's an issue of not having enough resources (and I responded as such).


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 14, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> After the experience I've had with Julep this month, I will never go back. Right after our rooms opened in June, I called Julep and cancelled my subscription over the phone with a representative. Yet on the 27th, my bank account was charged for the July box. I was at work, so I emailed them, and received a response that I would hear back in 2-3 days. I told them my account was supposed to be cancelled, and to please release the funds back into my account, and not send me a box.
> 
> A few days went by, and bam. I get an email notification that my box has shipped. Again, I email them, and finally get a response saying they cancelled my account. I emailed back to ask if they would refund my money or if the box had already shipped. No response. I checked tracking, and the box was frozen and rerouted back to themselves, yet they refuse to refund my money. I'll be on the phone with them again tomorrow morning to get my refund. The customer service by email is horrible, and my experience over the phone got no results...so we'll see if I get my money back, or if they just keep it for nothing.


That is scary and creepy


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 14, 2014)

Well... finally got my box. And I'm missing a polish: Lissa. The one I was most looking forward to! What's hilarious is that they put in the 3-Addons bonus duo... but forgot my third addon. Oh my hell. 2 weeks late and then this. Ugh.


----------



## skyflower (Jul 14, 2014)

Tegan, the new red stardust. Anybody else having formula issues? I love the other stardusts because they are easy to apply and mistakes are easily covered up thanks to the texture, but Tegan went on goopy and the brush was strangely fanned out and chewed up (coarse?). Some of the thicker gooped up areas it dried blackish and the whole thing took a while to dry.

And I don't think my nails liked the o2 base coat. Sheared off the tip area. Not sure if that's what I get for being too lazy to remove my polish after 5 days though..,


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 14, 2014)

Just spent 12 minutes on hold - not too bad! Jenna in CS was super nice and helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All straightened out and Lissa is on it's way to me!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jul 15, 2014)

Late post, but I received my box last week.

It was under the weirdest pretenses though, because I went to check my tracking info on Tuesday the 8th &amp; it said it was delivered that day--&amp; it CLEARLY wasn't. But before I lost my temper I decided to wait it out for a day, &amp; sure enough my box actually arrived Wednesday the 9th.

I got the It Girl box for this month, no customization or anything. ...meh.

The 2 creams are okay; I'm actually pleasantly surprised with the formula on both of them &amp; they actually aren't dupes for me. Braiden, on the other hand, is DEAD ON Zoya London. I'm so disappointed, but I pretty much knew that would happen when choosing my box. 

I give it a few more months with me &amp; Julep, probably til the end of the year.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2014)

I just received my box today. I have been skipping Julep like crazy. This box is not bad. I picked the Bombshell box with Lissa and Beverly. Beverly looks pretty although I have not tried it. The Body Milk looks promising. We will see. I hope August is amazing. I want to cash out my Jules and prob just continue skipping.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 15, 2014)

So I checked my account today and they gave me 900 Jules for taking my first box and the shipping delay, which was a nice surprise.  I now have 1,000 Jules basically just for signing up, so I should be able to get a free add on next month before I cancel again.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

When I got my first box, it had a card in it for 50% off my first purchase.  I feel like it was a generic code and I can't find that dratted card anywhere!  Do any of you know what that code might have been?

Oh, hey!  I just checked my account and I got 900 jules for taking my box + box delay!  Well, I can't skip so of course I took my box and my box wasn't late in the slightest.  I live 20 minutes away from Julep so I always get it quick.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 15, 2014)

The 50% off codes are unique, single-use codes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Saffyra The 50% code that comes in your first box is unique. So if you can find it, don't share unless you're sure you don't want to order anything! I hope it turns up!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@Saffyra The 50% code that comes in your first box is unique. So if you can find it, don't share unless you're sure you don't want to order anything! I hope it turns up!


Nooo, I was hoping that wasn't the case!  Thanks for your help, though.  Now I know to keep a closer eye on those things &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Aug 6, 2014)

TEST


----------

